# 10.Sport Scheck MTB-Festival TegernseerTal



## wallberg (13. Oktober 2012)

Da bin ich wieder!
Nach einem erfolgreichen Marathon in 2012 justieren wir wieder ein wenig an den Orga-Schrauben um die ein oder andere Vebesserung einfließen zu
lassen. 
Wir hatten heuer wieder mal Glück mit dem Wetter, trotz mieser Vorhersagen, hatten wenig Stürze, zum Glück keine schweren und alles in allem ein sehr gelungenes und rundes Festival mit Rekordzahlen - doch das war, was folgt ist unser erstes großes Jubiläum! 10 Jahre !!!

Merkt Euch schon jetzt den neuen Termin für das Jubiläums  SportScheck MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal für 2013. Am 1./2. Juni 2013 feiern wir in Rottach-Egern den 10. Geburtstag des Festivals. Im kürze startet die Anmeldung zum MTB-Marathon und allen Side-Events. Lasst Euch überraschen und freut Euch schon jetzt auf die 10. Ausgabe am Tegernsee!

Weitere Infos in kürze!

Wallberg


----------



## Asko (13. Oktober 2012)

aufjedenfall wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (13. Oktober 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> aufjedenfall wieder dabei



Freut mich!

wallberg


----------



## DirkCC (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
auch ich bin wieder dabei!
Strecke B dieses Jahr war ein tolles Erlebnis - und für mich persönlich ein schöner Erfolg.

Macht weiter so!


----------



## Kerian (6. November 2012)

Hallo,
ab wann ist denn die Voranmeldung für 2013 geöffnet?
Gruß
Kerian


----------



## wallberg (6. November 2012)

Kerian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ab wann ist denn die Voranmeldung für 2013 geöffnet?
> Gruß
> Kerian



Kommt in wenigen Tagen!

Melde mich!

wallberg


----------



## Kerian (6. November 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## Bergschlampe (13. November 2012)

Voranmeldung ist offen !!


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (13. November 2012)

Wann werden denn die Streckenpläne aktualisiert?
Laut Newsletter hat die D-Strecke nur noch 3288 Hm...?


----------



## Schempi (14. November 2012)

Und angemeldet


----------



## Kerian (14. November 2012)

...ebenfalls angemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerian (14. November 2012)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob der Marathon am Samstag oder am Sonntag stattfindet?
Es war ja mal angedacht worden diesen auf den Samsatg zu verlegen!
Hat da einer Infos?
Danke


----------



## 4you2 (14. November 2012)

Wird Strecke A tatsächlich auf 22 km verkürzt ?


----------



## chayenne06 (17. November 2012)

Strecke A finde ich auch etwas kurz  
Wann kann man denn die Anmeldelisten 2013 sehen??


----------



## Schempi (17. November 2012)

was war die A in diesem jahr? 32km? Naja bei mir wirds die B


----------



## chayenne06 (17. November 2012)

ne die A war um die 45 km!


----------



## Schempi (17. November 2012)

ach letztes jahr gabs mit der E noch eine kürzere Strecke. naja vielleicht war der unterschied bei fünf strecken einfach zu klein? :S 

die b ist dafür ja ein kleines stück in der länge gewachsen, oder hab das such falsch im kopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (17. November 2012)

Die E gibts dieses jahr auch wieder. an km mehr wie die A


----------



## Schempi (17. November 2012)

versteh jetzt wer will, ne?


----------



## DirkCC (29. Januar 2013)

Angemeldet auf der B! 

Freu mich!!!

Wetter bitte wieder wie 2012, vielleicht geht der Schnee ein wenig früher weg, dass die Schlammpassage wenigstens ein wenig kürzer wird


----------



## goopher (6. Februar 2013)

Angemeldet für B...... wird mein 5. Start :-D


----------



## wallberg (13. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
werde wieder aktiv für Euch, aktuell freut´s mich, dass es wärmer wird!
Wir haben noch jede Menge Schnee am Berg, über 1000m und im Schatten
liegt meist noch mannshoch und mehr! Nur die Tegernseer Seite färbt sich
langsam! Unser Schneeberg am Festivalplatz wird bereits per Bagger seit einer
Woche bearbeitet ...

SONNE scheine!

wallberg


----------



## Schempi (13. April 2013)

@wallberg: notfalls könn ma uns ja mit Schneeschaufeln Richtung Schindertrail & Co aufmachen


----------



## deathmetal (14. April 2013)

Hoffen wir mal, dass es dieses Jahr mit der kompletten Strecke klappt. Freu mich schon 

In diesem Sinne, Sonne scheine


----------



## wallberg (15. April 2013)

Schempi schrieb:


> @wallberg: notfalls könn ma uns ja mit Schneeschaufeln Richtung Schindertrail & Co aufmachen



Gute Idee,
ich stell die Schaufeln!

Galaun schneefrei, Rock The Clock Strecke schneefrei,
Sommerweg Wallberg teils fahrbar, Suttengebiet vieles fahrbar!

wallbeg


----------



## lotus1990 (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo Walberg,
ist die Abfahrt auf der A in diesem Jahr wieder ähnlich wie letztes? Gibt es die strecke schon als GPS-Track?
Gruß
Andi


----------



## wallberg (2. Mai 2013)

lotus1990 schrieb:


> Hallo Walberg,
> ist die Abfahrt auf der A in diesem Jahr wieder ähnlich wie letztes? Gibt es die strecke schon als GPS-Track?
> Gruß
> Andi



Servus Lotus1990,
A Strecke ist komplett neu, unter www.mtb-festival.de kannst Du die Strecke
ansehen und die Tracks auch laden. Eine Verpflegung.

A ist kürzer, hat mit etwa 24km 600hm ein gutes Verhältnis. Zwei einfache
Anstiege. eine Abfahrt auf schmalen, steilen Fußweg, KEIN Trial.

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (2. Mai 2013)

Zur Info: SCHNEELAGE:

Schneefrei!

Wallberg 
Setzberg
Kühzagl
Erzherzog-Johann Klause
Suttengebiet

A komplett (bis auf 100m) frei
B wie A zzgl. Schnee vor Schindertrial
C wie B zzgl. Schnee am Stümpfling
D wie C
E ohne Schnee ;-)

Heute 20° - er schmilzt!

wallberg


----------



## deathmetal (2. Mai 2013)

SUPER Nachrichten 

Freu mich schon auf die C. Die ist wohl auch neu gegenüber letztem Jahr?


----------



## wallberg (2. Mai 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> SUPER Nachrichten
> 
> Freu mich schon auf die C. Die ist wohl auch neu gegenüber letztem Jahr?



Servus,
die Auffahrt Sutten verläuft über die Teerstraße, hatten einige Staus
im Mittelfeld und hinten ... ab Suttensee fahren wir neu über den Sutten
Rundwanderweg, etwa 150hm gemeinsam mit A/B/D Haibike,
an unterer Suttnalm wie 2012.

wallberg


----------



## Poppei (2. Mai 2013)

Geh ich recht in der Annahme, dass der damals matschige und zugleich einzige Trail auf der B-Strecke von 2012 nicht mehr dabei ist ?

Danke


----------



## wallberg (3. Mai 2013)

Poppei schrieb:


> Geh ich recht in der Annahme, dass der damals matschige und zugleich einzige Trail auf der B-Strecke von 2012 nicht mehr dabei ist ?
> 
> Danke



Nein,
der Schindertrial bleibt bei B/C/D bestehen.
Matschig hoffentlich nur im Mittelteil. Wir werden noch etwas entwässern ...

wallberg


----------



## geronet (3. Mai 2013)

Könnt ja bisschen Sägespäne draufhaun


----------



## Schempi (3. Mai 2013)

Waren letztes Jahr am Mittelstück über den Holzplanken nicht diese rutschfesten Matten?


----------



## Niditrail (4. Mai 2013)

Wo gibt es gute und günstige Übernachtungen, wenn diesmal Frau und Kind dabei ist ?


----------



## mikeonbike (15. Mai 2013)

hi ihr,

ist die strecke mittlerweile komplett frei befahrbar? 

jungs, sorgt mal für vernünftiges wetter 

grüsse mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hifi (18. Mai 2013)

Freue mich auf meinen ersten Start und habe ein paar Fragen...:
- Wo finde ich auf der Webseite die GPS-Tracks?
- Wieso steht da überall Trial statt Trail?
- Bin schon viele RR-Rennen gefahren, aber noch nie MTB-Marathon, wohl aber mehrere private (nicht-kompetitive) MTB-Transalps. Nimmt man üblicherweise im Rucksack ergänzende Kleidung mit oder reicht eine Regenjacke in der Rückentasche? Packe ich mir die Riegel in die Trikottaschen oder besser in einen Rucksack? Stoppt tatsächlich irgendwer an den Verpflegungsständen? Kann man das ganze auch als Genußtour angehen ohne Zeitdruck, oder gibts eine Mindestzeit und einen Besenwagen?

Ich gebe zu, die letzte Frage ist recht komplex... Freue mich über konstruktive Hinweise jeder Art 

Edit:
Alles klar, gps-Tracks gefunden!


----------



## BLAM (20. Mai 2013)

Servus!
Möchte am Tegernsee starten und auf die D-Strecke (87 km) gehen. Wie ist der technische Anspruch der Strecke, insbesondere hinsichtlich der Bodenbeschaffenheit (Matsch ..). Kann man das ganze mit der Standard-Bereifung Ralph/Ron auf dem Hardtail in Angriff nehmen, oder sollte man größere Kaliber auffahren??

Danke+Gruß


----------



## klogrinder (20. Mai 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Servus!
> Möchte am Tegernsee starten und auf die D-Strecke (87 km) gehen. Wie ist der technische Anspruch der Strecke, insbesondere hinsichtlich der Bodenbeschaffenheit (Matsch ..). Kann man das ganze mit der Standard-Bereifung Ralph/Ron auf dem Hardtail in Angriff nehmen, oder sollte man größere Kaliber auffahren??
> 
> Danke+Gruß



Reicht!!


----------



## Pitthehit (21. Mai 2013)

Freue mich auf meinen ersten Start und habe ein paar Fragen...:
- Wo finde ich auf der Webseite die GPS-Tracks?
- Wieso steht da überall Trial statt Trail?
- Bin schon viele RR-Rennen gefahren, aber noch nie MTB-Marathon, wohl aber mehrere private (nicht-kompetitive) MTB-Transalps. Nimmt man üblicherweise im Rucksack ergänzende Kleidung mit oder reicht eine Regenjacke in der Rückentasche? Packe ich mir die Riegel in die Trikottaschen oder besser in einen Rucksack? Stoppt tatsächlich irgendwer an den Verpflegungsständen? Kann man das ganze auch als Genußtour angehen ohne Zeitdruck, oder gibts eine Mindestzeit und einen Besenwagen?

Ich gebe zu, die letzte Frage ist recht komplex... Freue mich über konstruktive Hinweise jeder Art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GPS ist ja erledigt. Trial ist sicher ein Schreibfehler. Zur eigentlichen Frage: An Kleidung sollte eine Regenjacke/Windweste kombiniert mit Armlingen in der Rückentasche reichen. Wenn es vorher viel geregnet hat, habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit einer kurzen Spraypant (kurze Goretex-Hose o.ä.) gemacht - kein nasser Hintern und kein Hitzstau wie unter einer langen Hose. Rucksack würde ich nur nehmen, wenn das Bike keine 2 Flaschenhalter hat oder es extrem heiß ist und eine Trinkblase Sinn macht. Trinkblase im Rucksack kann bei technischen Rennen ganz gut sein,weil man nicht so lang die Hand vom Lenker nehmen muss, als wenn man erst die Flasche aus dem Halter holt. Am Tegernsee gibt es aber genug Strecken, wo man gemütlich und gefahrlos die Flasche nehmen kann. Riegel würde ich eher in die Rückentasche und je nach Ambition auch nen Riegel und/oder Gel unter die Radhose griffbereit am Oberschenkel. Ein kurzer Stopp an der Verpflegung ist bei einer langen Runde im Hobbybereich schon eher Regel als Ausnahme. Tegernsee kann man auch recht gemütlich im Feld fahren. Die Leistungsbreite ist sehr groß, so dass man sich mit Rennradkondition sicher gut einreihen kann, ohne zu sehr gestresst zu werden. Ich weiß nur aus den Vorjahren, dass es auf den beiden längsten Strecken einen Kontrollpunkt gab, den man binnen einer bestimmten Zeit passiert haben musste. Die Zeit dafür war aber sehr großzügig bemessen. Auf der 70/2400-Strecke habe ich die selbst bei meinem absolut ersten MTB-Rennen und 1 Jahr MTB-Erfahrung ohne strukturiertes Training noch geschafft.


----------



## DirkCC (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

bald isses soweit 

Hab vor, vorne mit X-King und hinten RaceKing zu fahren.

Strecke B.

Wie ist die Streckenbeschaffenheit derzeit? Sinnvoll?

Grüße und bis bald,
Dirk


----------



## klogrinder (21. Mai 2013)

War heute auf der C:
Von Sonne über Regen bis Hagel war alles dabei...4:20h bin ich gefahren.
Der Trail am Schinder war nach dem Regen von gestern und auch heute schön schlammig, sodass die Geschichte schon deutlich rutschiger war als zum Beispiel letzten Samstag.

Ich bin mit Ralph 2,25 in 29" unterwegs und ich denke viel mehr wird man auch nicht brauchen, denn an die Grenzen kommen in dem kurzen Stück so ziemlich alle Marathon-Schlappen, für die 7-8 Minuten auf dem Trail sollte das aber zu verschmerzen sein...

Grüße
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsee2011 (21. Mai 2013)

War heute auch auf der C unterwegs mit ähnlichen Erkenntnissen.
Aber eine Frage hat sich mir dennoch gestellt:
Ist es der Ernst der Veranstalter, dass der Großteil der ersten längeren Abfahrt auf der total durchweichten und nicht gerade flachen Schipiste zum Spizingsee runter führt, so wie es der offiziell verlinkte GPS-Track nahelegt???

Grüße Dominik


----------



## klogrinder (21. Mai 2013)

Goldsee2011 schrieb:


> War heute auch auf der C unterwegs mit ähnlichen Erkenntnissen.
> Aber eine Frage hat sich mir dennoch gestellt:
> Ist es der Ernst der Veranstalter, dass der Großteil der ersten längeren Abfahrt auf der total durchweichten und nicht gerade flachen Schipiste zum Spizingsee runter führt, so wie es der offiziell verlinkte GPS-Track nahelegt???
> 
> Grüße Dominik



Da is eine Forststraße?!?


----------



## Goldsee2011 (21. Mai 2013)

Ja, da ist auch eine Forststraße, aber der Track führt eindeutig über die Schipiste bergab.
Die Strecke führt also über die Schotterstraße runter?


----------



## klogrinder (21. Mai 2013)

Hab mir das grad mal angeschaut, da habt ihr recht, ich bin bisher von der Forststraße ausgegangen und habe es auch so besichtigt...macht wohl auch Sinn, wie es dann von Veranstalterseite aussieht müsste man in Erfahrung bringen!

Edit sagt: GPS-Track is ja gut und schön, aber wenn amn die Beschreibung liest, sollte es ja klar sein, oder??


----------



## Hifi (22. Mai 2013)

Pitthehit schrieb:


> (...) Zur eigentlichen Frage: (...)


Prima, Danke für die Tipps! Bin jetzt für B angemeldet und nehme an, dass ich einen stressfreien Tag haben werde 

Aber noch eine Frage: wie kann ich mir den technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad von B vorstellen? Ist die ganze Strecke komplett fahrbar oder wird da viel gehüpft, gesprungen, geschoben, getragen, ...?


----------



## DirkCC (22. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe letztes Jahr bei der Einfahrt in den Schindertrail ein paar Meter geschoben. War sehr matschig und rutschig. Manche sind trotzdem gefahren und manche haben sich auch gelegt aber nichts schlimmes. Sonst alles gut fahrbar.


----------



## Pitthehit (22. Mai 2013)

Hifi schrieb:


> Prima, Danke für die Tipps! Bin jetzt für B angemeldet und nehme an, dass ich einen stressfreien Tag haben werde
> 
> Aber noch eine Frage: wie kann ich mir den technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad von B vorstellen? Ist die ganze Strecke komplett fahrbar oder wird da viel gehüpft, gesprungen, geschoben, getragen, ...?


 

Kann die Einschätzung zu B nur bestätigen. Ich wollte letztes Jahr C fahren, habe aber wegen Regenwetters auf B umgemeldet. In der Tat war alles völlig problemlos fahrbar bis auf den einen sehr matschigen Trail, bei dem der Schlamm von oben in die Überschuhe reinlief, weil man bis über den Knöchel im Morast versank. Hier rennt/schiebt man eben 5 min und dann geht es problemlos weiter. Der erste Anstieg geht zunächst auf Asphalt und dann in eine Schotterstraße, die ein paar sehr steile Rampen drin hat, bei denen man sich richtig "einordnen" sollte, um nicht in Passagen zu viel losen Schotter zu fahren - dann ist mit Traktion nämlich Ende und man muss schieben...


----------



## Hifi (22. Mai 2013)

Und noch eine Frage:

Gibt es eine Startblockeinteilung oder stellen sich Langschläfer und Langsamfahrer einfach hinten an?


----------



## Goldsee2011 (22. Mai 2013)

aus der offiziellen email:
"Geänderte Startaufstellung, siehe Grafik Festivalgelände. Bitte orientiere Dich an den Zielzeiten an den Startblöcken und wähle Deinen Startblock selbstständig nach Deiner persönlichen Zeit."
"Der erste Startblock ist den Lizenzfahrern vorbehalten. Bitte orientiere dich bei der Aufstellung in die Startgassen an den seitlich angebrachten Schildern mit den absoluten Zeiten."


----------



## pug304 (22. Mai 2013)

Goldsee2011 schrieb:


> aus der offiziellen email:
> "Geänderte Startaufstellung, siehe Grafik Festivalgelände. Bitte orientiere Dich an den Zielzeiten an den Startblöcken und wähle Deinen Startblock selbstständig nach Deiner persönlichen Zeit."
> "Der erste Startblock ist den Lizenzfahrern vorbehalten. Bitte orientiere dich bei der Aufstellung in die Startgassen an den seitlich angebrachten Schildern mit den absoluten Zeiten."



vom ersten Startblock für Lizenzfahrer abgesehen war das am Tegernsee schon immer so (zumindest solange ich mitfahre), sprich Zielzeiten in der Aufstellung zum einordnen. Aber wie bei jedem Marathon immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wie sich da entweder einige massiv überschätzen oder die Einteilung (bewusst) ignorieren. Die werden dann meistens nach kurzer Zeit überholt, die Überholenden freuen sich dann, wenn selbige dann quatschend zu zweit oder dritt nebeneinander die Strecke blockieren oder in der einzigen Fahrspur schiebend anzutreffend sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simSL9.0 (22. Mai 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo ein Höhendiagramm zur B-Strecke? Mich würden die Anstiege interessieren! Kann jemand was genaueres sagen? Viele kleine Anstiege oder ein langer? Steilheit?


----------



## DirkCC (22. Mai 2013)

Findest Du auf der Homepage unter Strecken


----------



## wallberg (22. Mai 2013)

geronet schrieb:


> Könnt ja bisschen Sägespäne draufhaun



Guter Plan!

Mal sehen!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (22. Mai 2013)

Niditrail schrieb:


> Wo gibt es gute und günstige Übernachtungen, wenn diesmal Frau und Kind dabei ist ?



Brauchst Du noch Hilfe bei der Unterkunft?

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (22. Mai 2013)

Schempi schrieb:


> Waren letztes Jahr am Mittelstück über den Holzplanken nicht diese rutschfesten Matten?



Nein,
bleibt wohl rutschig!

Machen ein Schiebestück auf dieser Passage!


wallberg


----------



## geronet (22. Mai 2013)

wallberg schrieb:


> Guter Plan!
> 
> Mal sehen!
> 
> wallberg



Bzw. größere Hackschnitzel sind da ganz praktisch. Sägespäne wären zu klein.


----------



## ]:-> (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
wie ist das denn nun mit der Parkplatz-Situation. Sieht ja so aus als gäbe es keine Wiese mehr - garkeine? Kann wie immer erst spät direkt zur Pastaparty anreisen und mich dann für die Nacht ins Auto/Zelt legen. Geht das noch irgendwo?
Alternative wäre sonst halt in MUC zu bleiben und erst am Renntag anzureisen, wäre aber irgendwie schade.
Danke.


----------



## mcWolfgang (23. Mai 2013)

Servus zusammen, 

würde in diesem Jahr auch gerne mal am Tegernsee Marathon mit fahren. Ich habe allerdings nur ein Enduro. Nicht das optimale Rennpferd für einen Marathon. Kann jemand sagen ob die Strecken trotzdem auch damit Spaß bringen oder ist davon eher abzuraten? Also wenn ein paar schöne trails dabei wären, wäre dies schön. Ich will nicht ums Podest mit fahren, einfach nur ein bisschen Spaß haben.

Grüße Danny


----------



## Niditrail (23. Mai 2013)

Wer ist auf dem Campingplatz Wallberg alles da ? Ihr wisst es... jeder MUSS ein Heimat-Bier mitbringen, eine Gitarre und eine hübsche Sängerin - die auch seitens der Massage hervorragend ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (24. Mai 2013)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> hi ihr,
> 
> ist die strecke mittlerweile komplett frei befahrbar?
> 
> ...



Nur in der Abfahrt Stümpfling zum Spitzingsee lag ein kleines Feld.
Aktuell ab 1100m alles weiß, geht aber bis Samstag wieder weg ...

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (24. Mai 2013)

]:->;10617206 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wie ist das denn nun mit der Parkplatz-Situation. Sieht ja so aus als gäbe es keine Wiese mehr - garkeine? Kann wie immer erst spät direkt zur Pastaparty anreisen und mich dann für die Nacht ins Auto/Zelt legen. Geht das noch irgendwo?
> Alternative wäre sonst halt in MUC zu bleiben und erst am Renntag anzureisen, wäre aber irgendwie schade.
> Danke.



Hallo,
haben im Umschlag von 2km rund 2000 Parkplätze,
diese werden ausgewiesen. Campen am besten Camping Wallberg (2km)
oder Tegernsee Point (wild), oder ohne Zelt auf allen Stellplätzen ...

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (24. Mai 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> würde in diesem Jahr auch gerne mal am Tegernsee Marathon mit fahren. Ich habe allerdings nur ein Enduro. Nicht das optimale Rennpferd für einen Marathon. Kann jemand sagen ob die Strecken trotzdem auch damit Spaß bringen oder ist davon eher abzuraten? Also wenn ein paar schöne trails dabei wären, wäre dies schön. Ich will nicht ums Podest mit fahren, einfach nur ein bisschen Spaß haben.
> 
> Grüße Danny



Wenn Du bergauf keinen Streß hast, würde ich die C fahren!
wallberg


----------



## wallberg (24. Mai 2013)

Niditrail schrieb:


> Wer ist auf dem Campingplatz Wallberg alles da ? Ihr wisst es... jeder MUSS ein Heimat-Bier mitbringen, eine Gitarre und eine hübsche Sängerin - die auch seitens der Massage hervorragend ist



Bier vorhanden,
Einfuhr der Damen immer erwünscht!

wallberg


----------



## mcWolfgang (24. Mai 2013)

Danke, das ist doch mal eine Aussage.


----------



## mikeonbike (24. Mai 2013)

wallberg schrieb:


> Nur in der Abfahrt Stümpfling zum Spitzingsee lag ein kleines Feld.
> Aktuell ab 1100m alles weiß, geht aber bis Samstag wieder weg ...
> 
> wallberg



ja danke, ich bin die strecke bereits letztes wochenende abgefahren ... 

viele grüsse,
mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pausenaugust (25. Mai 2013)

Niditrail schrieb:


> Wer ist auf dem Campingplatz Wallberg alles da ? Ihr wisst es... jeder MUSS ein Heimat-Bier mitbringen, eine Gitarre und eine hübsche Sängerin - die auch seitens der Massage hervorragend ist


Bin auch ab Samstag auf dem Campingplatz 

Aber ohne Bier und Frau...dafür mit langer Unterhose und Fellmütze


----------



## Schempi (25. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub ich platzier mir Samstag noch schnell nen Schlitten am Traileinstieg


----------



## deathmetal (25. Mai 2013)

Irgendwann muss doch mal Frühling werden. 
Freu mich trotzdem auf Sonntag, die Hoffnung auf (zumindest ansatzweise) gutes Wetter stirbt zuletzt


----------



## simSL9.0 (26. Mai 2013)

Kann man sich eigentlich auch noch am wettkampftag vor Ort noch ummelden?


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2013)

kann man.


----------



## GT-Zaskar77 (26. Mai 2013)

Laut der Wetterprognose vor Ort soll es nur noch schütten kommenden Sonntag. Wie soll man da vernünftig fahren?


----------



## DirkCC (26. Mai 2013)

Oh das hört sich nicht gut an.

Das heißt dann wärmer anziehen, doch kein RaceKing und danach irgendwo ne Sauna suchen... ?!?!

... nicht wirklich spaßige Aussichten.

Könnte man ja doch heute raus zum vortrainieren. A....kalt und Dauerregen 

Wie ergings denn heute so den Testfahrern? Mich interessiert die B. Würd mich freuen, wenn jemand kurz berichtet.


----------



## Hifi (26. Mai 2013)

DirkCC schrieb:


> Oh das hört sich nicht gut an.
> 
> Das heißt dann wärmer anziehen, doch kein RaceKing und danach irgendwo ne Sauna suchen... ?!?!
> 
> ...



Ja, B würde mich auch interessieren. (Regnet's auf B auch? )


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (26. Mai 2013)

Jungs bleibt doch mal optimistisch , das Wetter nächsten Sonntag wird top 
Und sollte es doch schütten oder schneien dann wüllen wir uns halt dadurch.
Abends in der Enzianhütte ist alles wieder 
Übermorgen gehts los ich freu mich auf den Tegernsee und das Festival.


----------



## MucPaul (27. Mai 2013)

*Gute Nachrichten!*
Laut Wetterfrosch fällt der Sommer dieses Jahr tatsächlich auf ein Wochenende!! 


Kleine Randnotiz: besagtes Wochenende soll Ende August sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hifi (27. Mai 2013)

Hm..., steht irgendwo, dass man nicht mit Regenjacke starten darf?


----------



## ]:-> (27. Mai 2013)

Also mich würde der aktuelle Zustand der Strecke ja schon sehr interessieren. Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand der von der Streckenbesichtigung berichten kann. Würde mich freuen. Ist von den Abfahrten überhaupt noch was vorhanden, oder sind das alles Schlammbäche geworden  Es folgen ja jetzt weitere 3-4 weitere Regentage bis zum Sonntag. Ach so, sorry, aber nach dem Horror-Trainingswinter ist da wirklich kein Wetteroptimismus mehr vorhanden


----------



## BLAM (27. Mai 2013)

RaceKing, Ikon oder Ralph .... 
Anscheinend soll das WE gar nicht soo schlimm werden, wettertechnisch. Die Frage ist nur, wieviel Regen die nächsten Tage runter kommt. Wie ich es verstanden habe, sind auf der D-Strecke einige Trails zu fahren? Also doch lieber den Ikon draufziehen?


----------



## ]:-> (27. Mai 2013)

Ich will hier keine Reifendiskussion lostreten, aber nach dem, was der Ikon bei mir vergangene Woche im feuchten Vinschgau abgeliefert hat, wandert der zur Strafe ans Stadtrad. Ich war von der Bremstraktion bei feuchtem Boden entsetzt, von Spurtreue ganz zu schweigen. War schwer enttäuscht, das konnte ja sogar der gute alte Larsen um Welten besser - Gottseidank lag noch ein alter Advantage im Auto.

Meine Empfehlung wäre, zieh' einen Reifen auf, bei dem du mit feuchten Wurzeln und viel Erde/Schlamm dazwischen noch genug Spurtreue und Bremstraktion bergab hast.

Meine Kombi wäre bei Schwalbe RoRo/ RaRa
Bei Conti X-King / X-King


----------



## BLAM (27. Mai 2013)

]:->;10632225 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Empfehlung wäre, zieh' einen Reifen auf, bei dem du mit feuchten Wurzeln und viel Erde/Schlamm dazwischen noch genug Spurtreue und Bremstraktion bergab hast.



Hab mit RoRo/RaRa in paniertem Zustand auch nicht so die Hammer-Erlebnisse gehabt ... Glaub der Dreck auf der Alb scheint besonders schmierig zu sein


----------



## Schempi (28. Mai 2013)

Also ich fahr am HT atm die Erstbereifung RoRo / RaRa runter und habs die letzten Tage bei den Runden mit nem XKing Kollegen vergleichen können...den größten Unterschied seh ich darin, dass sich die BCC Reifen sich net so schnell zusetzen, wenn es schlammig ist. 

Für die D kann ich es net einschätzen, für die B is ma das jetzt aber wurscht, bis aufn kleinen Schindertrail (den ich eh schieben werd) ist es da doch eh nur Forststrasse und am Anfang halt Teer...da lohnt sich imho im gemütlichen Amateuerbereich die Reifendiskussion net - ich halt die Contis inzwischen für besser, die Schwalbe aber net für so schrecklich schlecht, dass a Rutscher mich in den Graben befördert. (Wenn doch: Sperrt meinen Forenaccount und formatiert meine Festplatten!)


----------



## MucPaul (28. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MucPaul (28. Mai 2013)

Mir ist beim Durchlesen der letzten News was interessantes aufgefallen und verstehe etwas nicht.

"Bei der Cross Country Tourenfahrt/ Genussstrecke  (E) könnt Ihr 2013 ohne Zeitnahme und Renncharakter das Tegernseer Tal genießen, Detailinfos siehe unten"

Absperrungen und Streckenposten werden auch nicht zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Auf dem Plan sieht man, daß man gemütlich entlang der Straße radelt und dann irgendwann umdreht und wieder zurückkehrt. Dabei kann man sich die Landschaft anschauen.

*Und dafür zahlt man EUR 40,- !!*

Ist das nun die ULTIMATIVE ABZOCKE ?!?!
Money for nothing? 

Bitte klärt mich auf.


----------



## Hifi (29. Mai 2013)

Was ist eigentlich der "Schindertrail", kann mal ein ortskundiger einem Fremden beschreiben, was einen dort erwartet? Fahren, Schieben oder Tragen? Und geht das bergauf, bergab oder sowohl als auch...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (29. Mai 2013)

Am Einstieg gibt es ein, zwei steilere Passagen, danach geht's moderat bergab!
Einstieg über Wiesentrail, dann Steinfeld, dann kommt ein Teil mit Holzbohlen, dann nochmal Steinfeld, dann Wurzeltrail mit Steinen durchsetzt...
Alles in Allem immer mit ordentlich Schlamm und Matsch, wobei du dir bei den derzeitigen Bedingungen vorstellen kannst, dass das Ganze mehr oder weniger im Schlamm schwimmt/versinkt!
Flowig sind nur die letzten paar Meter, bei einer Durchfahrzeit von 7-8 Minuten hält sich der Spass in Grenzen, allerdings kommt man im Umkehrschluss da auf jeden Fall irgendwie durch !
Eigtl tricky daran ist, dass man eine richtige Linie finden muss, nach mehreren Trainingsfahrten auf der C-Strecke komme ich mittlerweile flüssig durch, das war bei den Trainingsfahrten für die B-Strecke 2012 noch nicht immer so...wie es nach dieser wettermäßig bescheidenen Woche aber nun aussieht steht wiederum auf einem anderen Papier...
Je nach Wetterlage werde ich mir das Spielchen am Freitag nochmal anschauen!

Gruß


----------



## ]:-> (29. Mai 2013)

Habe gerade festgestellt mich garnicht mehr an die C-Strecke zu erinnern.
Laut Streckenbeschreibung gibts zwei lange Trails, Schinder und vom Wallberg runter.
Ich habe irgendwie aber im Kopf nach dem ersten langen Berg von der Sessellift-Bergstation weg war auch noch was mit Wiese oder so. Außerdem ein ebener Erdtrail im Bereich der österreichischen Grenze

Vielleicht kann mir jemand kurz weiterhelfen, es geht mir um alle nicht geschotterte oder asphaltierten Abschnitte.


----------



## klogrinder (29. Mai 2013)

So wie ich es bisher besichtigt habe, sind nur Schinder und Wallbergmoos die trails !


----------



## MucPaul (29. Mai 2013)

Oje ! 

Das Wochenende über hat es nun doch Dauerregen am Tegernsee.  

Mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit ein heftiges Gewitter und 55mm Regen! Natürlich pünktlich ab Sonntag vormittag!! 

http://www.wetter24.de/wetter/teger...hbXA7b3B0X3R5cGU9Y2l0eSZhbXA7c3JlZGlyZWN0PS0x


----------



## Merkur (29. Mai 2013)

Was machen die Veranstalter eigentlich bei einer offiziellen Unwetterwarnung?
Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten oder "Abbruch"wie beim Giro?


----------



## Merkur (29. Mai 2013)

ich wär ja für eine Woche verschieben -)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teco (29. Mai 2013)

@ wallberg
  Sind euch schon einmal auf dem Fahrweg die vielen Frösche, kurz nach der Einfahrt zum Suttensee und dann auf weiteren 150 Metern, aufgefallen. Gebt Ihr denen als Veranstalter durch vorherige Maßnahmen am Wettkampftag eine Überlebenschance?


----------



## MucPaul (29. Mai 2013)

Merkur schrieb:


> ich wär ja für eine Woche verschieben -)



Eine Bekannte von mir in Lausanne schrieb soeben, daß dort gerade eine Meinungsumfrage läuft. 
Wenn sich genügend Leute melden (und das hat es bereits mit 1500 Reservierungen), dann verschieben die die Wartungarbeiten und machen alle Lifte in Verbier wieder auf! Es hat nämlich über 50cm Neuschnee auf den Pisten, nachdem gestern schon 50cm gefallen sind. Beste Pistenbedingungen. 

Also Saisonanfang Verbier Alpin 2013/2014 ist dieses Jahr schon am 1. Juni 2013. 

http://www.rhonefm.ch/fr/informatio...ait-ouvrir-ses-installations-samedi-313-57069

Zugspitze dürfte wohl ähnlich sein.


----------



## Hifi (29. Mai 2013)

Oha! Da kommt viel runter:


----------



## zozoon (29. Mai 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Oje !
> 
> Das Wochenende über hat es nun doch Dauerregen am Tegernsee.
> 
> ...




Hier noch das passende Schmanckerl der Unwetterwarnung dazu....das wird ein Spaß ;-) 

_KREIS MIESBACH
                                        gültig von: Freitag, 31.05.2013 06:00 Uhr
       bis: Sonntag, 02.06.2013 06:00 Uhr

_
_                                                                                                                                                                                                    ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
        am: Mittwoch, 29.05.2013 20:22 Uhr

                                            vor EXTREM ERGIEBIGEM DAUERREGEN

 für Kreis Miesbach

 Von Osten und Norden her kommt kräftiger und lang anhaltender Regen   auf. Teilweise fällt dieser schauerartig verstärkt. Dabei sind in 48   Stunden verbreitet zwischen 70 und 100 Liter pro Quadratmeter, in   Staulagen auch noch deutlich größere Niederschlagsmengen möglich. Die  zeitliche Entwicklung sowie die genaue räumliche Verteilung des   Dauerregens sind noch nicht exakt zu prognostizieren.

 Dies ist  ein erster Hinweis auf erwartete Unwetter. Er soll die  rechtzeitige  Vorbereitung von Schutzmaßnahmen ermöglichen. Die  Prognose wird bis  Donnerstagmittag konkretisiert. Bitte verfolgen Sie die weiteren  Wettervorhersagen mit besonderer Aufmerksamkeit._


----------



## Hifi (29. Mai 2013)

Merkur schrieb:


> ich wär ja für eine Woche verschieben -)



Um zwei Wochen verschieben wäre mir lieber. Nicht wegen Wetter, sondern wegen meiner sonstigen Terminplanung.


----------



## Merkur (29. Mai 2013)

@Hifi
ok passt auch -)
aber: wie wärs mit einer Aussage der Organisation zum Thema "Unwetter", Herr Wallberg?


----------



## BLAM (30. Mai 2013)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Am Einstieg gibt es ein, zwei steilere Passagen, danach geht's moderat bergab!
> Einstieg über Wiesentrail, dann Steinfeld, dann kommt ein Teil mit Holzbohlen, dann nochmal Steinfeld, dann Wurzeltrail mit Steinen durchsetzt...
> Alles in Allem immer mit ordentlich Schlamm und Matsch, wobei du dir bei den derzeitigen Bedingungen vorstellen kannst, dass das Ganze mehr oder weniger im Schlamm schwimmt/versinkt!
> Flowig sind nur die letzten paar Meter, bei einer Durchfahrzeit von 7-8 Minuten hält sich der Spass in Grenzen, allerdings kommt man im Umkehrschluss da auf jeden Fall irgendwie durch !
> ...



Da bin ich mal gespannt wie es dort aussieht nach 80 l Regen und ein paar hundert mtblern. Wenn man es realistisch sieht, wird es eh nicht fahrbar sein ....


----------



## MucPaul (30. Mai 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt wie es dort aussieht nach 80 l Regen und ein paar hundert mtblern. Wenn man es realistisch sieht, wird es eh nicht fahrbar sein ....



Ich sage nur "Strecke E: Genussradeln und die traumhafte Gegend geniessen"   

Abblasen können die ja die Veranstaltung nicht, oder? Wird es Hardcore-Fahrer geben, die bei Sturmwarnung losfahren? Oder wird der Katastrophenschutz eingreifen und es verbieten? 
Man kann ja schlecht 2000 teils Hobby-Radler ihrem Schicksal der Naturgewalten überlassen...


----------



## powderJO (30. Mai 2013)

abwarten. die wetterlage ist so instabil, da kann sich innerhalb stunden alles ändern. und unwetterwarnungen vom deutschen wetterdienst sind in etwa so zu bewerten wie ein blöd-schlagzeile: in 99,9% der fälle ist nix dran.


----------



## Merkur (30. Mai 2013)

Na jetzt mal ganz ruhig bleiben, Wetterbericht hat sich ja schon gebessert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND1971 (30. Mai 2013)

bei wetteronline schauen, da ist es besser als bei wetter.info ! 

ich nehm die wolke mit dem einen tropfen bei 8-12C, den schnee bei 1C kann wetter.info schön behalten, die alten miesmacher !


----------



## Hifi (30. Mai 2013)

ND1971 schrieb:


> bei wetteronline schauen, da ist es besser als bei wetter.info !
> 
> ich nehm die wolke mit dem einen tropfen bei 8-12C, den schnee bei 1C kann wetter.info schön behalten, die alten miesmacher !



O.k., von den 8-12C nehme ich die 12


----------



## MucPaul (30. Mai 2013)

Die Wettervorhersagen sind leider oft nach der Bauernregel "Wenn der Hahn kräht auf dem Mist, ändert sich's Wetter! (Oder es bleibt wie's ist)"

Vor allem bei der Tourplanung passen 100% zutreffende Aussagen wie _"Örtlich Schauer, teils lokal ergiebige Regenfälle, ansonsten heiter bis aufgelockert..." _ 

Das passt immer. Und ich weiss mittlerweile, dass ich in Örtlich wohne.


----------



## BLAM (30. Mai 2013)

Die Unwetterzentrale liegt meist ganz gut...

http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/

Zitat:

 Heute Abend in der Südosthälfte aufkommender ergiebiger Dauerregen, in Sachsen und Thüringen auch sehr starker Gewitteregen, der kommende Nacht die Mitte erreicht!

- Im Norden und Nordosten lokal kräftige Schauer und Gewitter

- Freitag im Süden und Südosten weitere sehr starke Regenfälle mit Überflutungsgefahr

- Bis zum Wochenende ist in Thüringen, Sachsen, Baden-Württemberg und in Bayern die Ausbildung einer ausgewachsenen Hochwasserlage möglich!

- Montag und Dienstag deutliche Wetterberuhigung


"Am Alpenrand können in einigen Regionen in der Zeit von Donnerstagabend bis Sonntagabend 100 bis 150, lokal auch um oder über 150 Liter Regen auf den Quadratmeter fallen"


----------



## deathmetal (30. Mai 2013)

Der Wettergott hat einfach kein Einsehen mit den Sportlern


----------



## MucPaul (30. Mai 2013)

Oje. Soeben kam das Update... 
*
Unwetterwarnungen für Tegernsee*
Tegernsee (83684)
*Unwetterwarnung Stufe Rot vor Starkregen*
gültig von: Donnerstag, 30. Mai 2013, 14:00 Uhr
gültig bis: Sonntag, 2. Juni 2013, 17:00 Uhr
gültig für: alle Höhenstufen

Zeitweise Starkregen: Summen 90-130 l/qm, eventuell noch mehr, Höherstufung möglich!

*Unwetterwarnungen für Schliersee
Schliersee (83727)
Unwetterwarnung Stufe Rot vor Starkschneefall*
gültig von: Donnerstag, 30. Mai 2013, 23:00 Uhr
gültig bis: Freitag, 31. Mai 2013, 08:00 Uhr
gültig für: Höhen ab 1600 m

*ab 1600m: Kräftiger Schneefall, 10 bis 20 cm Neuschnee zu rechnen. Schneeverwehungen*
Diese Warnung wurde am Donnerstag, 30. Mai 2013, 09:57 Uhr zuletzt aktualisiert.


*Schliersee (83727)
Unwetterwarnung Stufe Rot vor Starkregen*
gültig von: Donnerstag, 30. Mai 2013, 14:00 Uhr
gültig bis: Sonntag, 2. Juni 2013, 17:00 Uhr
gültig für: alle Höhenstufen

*Zeitweise Starkregen: Summen 90-130 l/qm, eventuell noch mehr, Höherstufung möglich!*
Diese Warnung wurde am Donnerstag, 30. Mai 2013, 09:19 Uhr zuletzt aktualisiert.

Die Höhenstufen des Bereichs Schliersee reichen von 769 bis 1812 m.
Alle Zeitangaben sind in Ortszeit, Zeitzone: Europe/Berlin

http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/getwarning_de.php?xpos=330&ypos=479&bland=bayern&lang=de


----------



## goopher (30. Mai 2013)

finde es schade das von den Verantwortlichen hier gerade niemand was sagt :-(


----------



## BLAM (30. Mai 2013)

Ich bin gespannt, was der Veranstalter für Maßnahmen treffen wird... wenn es wirklich so starke Niederschläge geben sollte, würde ich eine Absage nicht ganz ausschließen ...


----------



## deathmetal (30. Mai 2013)

Sollten se sich halt bald entscheiden falls es abgesagt werden sollte. 
Dieses Jahr is bisher einfach deprimierend was das Wetter angeht. Selbst im Süden is ja schlecht, da weiß man gar ned wo man noch hin soll um dem ganzen hier zu entfliehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (30. Mai 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Sollten se sich halt bald entscheiden falls es abgesagt werden sollte.
> Dieses Jahr is bisher einfach deprimierend was das Wetter angeht. Selbst im Süden is ja schlecht, da weiß man gar ned wo man noch hin soll um dem ganzen hier zu entfliehen



Ja, schon richtig.
Aber eine Regel von Murphy besagt auch: *"Nach zwei Tagen Regenwetter folgt Montag!"*

Und schaut man in die Wettervorhersagen, so ist tatsächlich ab Montag das Wetter prima. Zumindest bis nächsten Freitag Abend.


----------



## deathmetal (30. Mai 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ja, schon richtig.
> Aber eine Regel von Murphy besagt auch: *"Nach zwei Tagen Regenwetter folgt Montag!"*
> 
> Und schaut man in die Wettervorhersagen, so ist tatsächlich ab Montag das Wetter prima. Zumindest bis nächsten Freitag Abend.



Genau, das is immer so. Wenns verschoben wird, leidenhalt andere Termine usw. In 2 Wochen is ja auch Pfronten (Ritchey-Challange) usw. 
Die Veranstalter und Expo-Leute haben ja bisher auch schon sehr viel Energie und Geld da rein geseteckt. 
Wer kann schon erwarten, dass es im Frühling wie im Winter is.


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2013)

]:->;10629728 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mich würde der aktuelle Zustand der Strecke ja schon sehr interessieren. Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand der von der Streckenbesichtigung berichten kann. Würde mich freuen. Ist von den Abfahrten überhaupt noch was vorhanden, oder sind das alles Schlammbäche geworden  Es folgen ja jetzt weitere 3-4 weitere Regentage bis zum Sonntag. Ach so, sorry, aber nach dem Horror-Trainingswinter ist da wirklich kein Wetteroptimismus mehr vorhanden



Hallo zusammen,
ich komme gerade von der Strecke, alles halb so wild.
Legidlich folgende Abschnitte sind recht batzig:

Schindertrial, die Wiesenabfahrt und das Mittelteil.
Uphill Tragestück der C/D zum Stümpfling

Die meisten anderen Passagen haben festen Untergrund und sind nur nass.

Schnee liegt nach dem Stümpflingsattel auf der Abfahrt C/D auf 1450m
für 300m - Altschnee wie 2012, fahrbar.

Wetterlage Aktuell: leichter Regen, 10 Grad, Schneeregen ab 1350m,
der bleibt aber nicht liegen.

Sollte sich die Wetterlage stark verschlechtern, greift ein Notfallplan,
welcher die "hohen" Bereiche ausgliedert.

Wir haben Euch zudem an den Verpflegungen warme Getränke nachgerüstet
und unser großes Eventzelt wird aktuell auf winterbetrieb umgerüstet und
beheizt.

Habe soeben rund 50 Biker auf der Strecke getroffen - macht Euch nicht verrückt - der meiste Regen fällt daneben.

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2013)

goopher schrieb:


> finde es schade das von den Verantwortlichen hier gerade niemand was sagt :-(



Sorry, 
gerade erfolgt. Bin seit Freitag von 0500 bis Licht aus auf der Strecke.

Gruß wallberg!


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Oje. Soeben kam das Update...
> *
> Unwetterwarnungen für Tegernsee*
> Tegernsee (83684)
> ...



Mach Dich nicht verrückt,
leichter Regen 10°C, Starkregen kenne ich nur aus den Medien.
Schneeregen ab 1350m, bleibt nicht liegen. 
Weitere Infos gerne Morgen.

PS: Starkschneefall heisst für mich, 3-4x Schneeräumen täglich, daran
kann ich mich kaum erinnern.

Wallberg!


----------



## DirkCC (30. Mai 2013)

Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage!

Sowas hat ja immer zwei Seiten.

Einerseits hängt sehr viel daran, und man will natürlich auch starten wenns irgendwie geht.

Anderseits ist es äußerst ärgerlich, wenn das Rennen kurz vorher abgesagt wird (hab ich beim Skirennen schon erlebt) und man die ganze Anfahrt/Unterkunft usw. auf sich nimmt.

Aber schauen wir positiv nach vorne!

Bin immer noch am überlegen, was ich dann so anziehe aber wird wie immer kurz vorher entschieden und doch anders wie vorgenommen ;-)

Bin zwar noch skeptisch, aber ich freu mich trotzdem auf euch alle und hoffen wir, dass alles klappt und der Spaßfaktor nicht ganz baden geht!

Wir sehen uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (30. Mai 2013)

ich hab mich ende letzter woche total geärgert, als ich absolutes sportverbot erhalten habe. die komplette vorbereitung umsonst und der marathon selbst fällt natürlich auch aus. ich werde samstag zwar die startunterlagen abholen, aber am sonntag nicht starten. ich drücke euch allen aber die daumen für besseres wetter und gute streckenverhältnisse. 

viel spass,
mike


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Mir ist beim Durchlesen der letzten News was interessantes aufgefallen und verstehe etwas nicht.
> 
> "Bei der Cross Country Tourenfahrt/ Genussstrecke  (E) könnt Ihr 2013 ohne Zeitnahme und Renncharakter das Tegernseer Tal genießen, Detailinfos siehe unten"
> 
> ...




Hallo Paul,
Abzocke trifft sicher nicht ins Schwarze,
Preis in der Nachmmeldung 40, bis 20.5 waren es 30.- 
inkl. Pastaparty, Streckenverpflegung, ausgeschilderte Strecke,
Startnummer, Zielverpflegung, Trinkflaschen, Radtrikot (!), in der Voranmeldung
sogar für 27.- Euro.

Zeig mir einen Marathon, Laufevent etc. wo man für 27.- Öcken ein
Startpaket im Wert von 80 Euro aufwärts bekommt!

Ich denke hier ist eine Entschuldigung angebracht!

Und da Du eh eine Männerrunde fährts, kanns Dir doch wurscht sein, oder?

Beim größten Marathon unserer Breiten zahlte ich 2012 50.- Euro,
mit Überschuhen(einfachen). Pasta, Frühstück alles extra. Für alle Strecken.

Bin auf der langen Runde mit Schneetreiben im Schwarzwald auch
glücklich ins Ziel gekommen, und schön wars!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2013)

klogrinder schrieb:


> So wie ich es bisher besichtigt habe, sind nur Schinder und Wallbergmoos die trails !



Trials auf der langen:

Schindertrial batzig/flowig
Wallberg Winterweg mit Steinen und Wurzeln
Prinzenweg Uphill, steinig
Alpbachtal steinig, Wurzeln
Zieleinfahrt Wiesentrial

Wallberg


----------



## Knacktus (30. Mai 2013)

Wallberg, erstmal Danke für die Updates!

Stichwort Klamotten:

Angenommen wir haben tatsächlich um die 10° und Regen, was zieht ihr an? 

Oben  rum hätte ich eine Gore Windstopper Jacke ("Active Shell"). Hält die  das Wasser vernünftig ab? Darunter 2 Schichten Funktionshemden. Für's  Köpfchen hab ich ne Gore Wintermütze. Und schön dicke Winterfüßlinge  zieh ich auf jeden Fall an.

An Hosen hab ich jetzt nur  Baggy-MTB-Shorts, und eine dicke Winter-Drüberzieh-MTB-Hose. Letztere  könnte natürlich dann doch zuviel des Guten sein. Bisschen Gas geben  werd ich trotz des Wetters schon ? Wie sieht's denn mit langen engen  Radlerhosen zwecks der Nässe aus? Kühlen da die Muskeln aus? Oder gibt's  da empfehlenswerte "wassdichte-atmungsaktive" Hosen?

VG,

Jan

P.S.: Ich fahr die D, aber eher als "Erlebnisfahrt", nicht auf Teufel komm raus. Form passt, bin aber nicht sehr wetterfest .


----------



## MucPaul (30. Mai 2013)

Ja schon... 
Bei den langen Touren ist da ja auch alles verständlich und gut gemacht.

Aber Trikot und Flasche gab's ja nur für die ersten 1500 Anmeldungen. Aktuell sind es ja ca. 2000. 

Und die Tour E (Cross Country Tourenfahrt) ist ja ohne alles. Im Prinzip _"... fahr mal da den Radweg entlang bis zur Kirche im nächsten Ort, schau Dir das schöne Tal an, dann dreh wieder um und komm zurück."_

Unterwegs ist ja gar nichts. Zeitmessung, Absperrungen, Streckenposten etc. gibts nicht. Schreiben die ja selbst. Dafür soll man sich die Landschaft anschauen und die Gegend geniessen. Wofür dann ein Startticket?

Ok, egal, ich fahr die Strecke ja nicht.


----------



## ]:-> (30. Mai 2013)

Also meine bisher schlechtesten Bedingungen hatte ich auf der Trans Germany 2010 und zwei Tage auf der Bike-Transalp 2011. Jeweils Dauerregen und Schnee oder ganz knapp dran.
Ausrüstung war immer:
Überschuhe, 3/4Regenhose, drunter Radhose mit Knielingen, Unterhemd, kurzes Radtrikot und Regenjacke. Normale Bike-Handschuhe.
Es wird unter dem plastik dermaßen warm, dass da alles langärmelige dann einfach zu viel gewesen wäre. 
Wo ich nicht zufrieden war sind die Überschuhe, es läuft trotzdem irgendwann rein und dann hat man an jedem Fuß 2kg extra und es läuft nimmer raus. Normale Bike-Handschuhe haben es ebenfalls immer zur Hölle gemacht. 

Falls jemand für Hände und Füße bessere Tipps hat, gerne! Ansosnten werde ich ohne Überschuhe starten, so läuft das Wasser wenigstens wieder raus aus den Schuhen. Handschuhe...keine Ahnung...evtl. die Winter-Goretex?


----------



## Pausenaugust (30. Mai 2013)

Wenn's Regnet zieh ich ne Kurze Radhose mit Beinlingen an mit ner langen Regenhose drüber, obenrum Funktionsunterhemd, Radtrikot mit Armlingen und Regenjacke, über den Helm de "Badehaube" und Überschuhe an den Füßen ...gut isses.


----------



## deathmetal (30. Mai 2013)

Knacktus schrieb:


> Wallberg, erstmal Danke für die Updates!
> 
> Stichwort Klamotten:
> 
> ...



Denke mal, ich fahre auch mit Gore Windstopper Jacke da ne Regenjacke einfach zu wenig entlüftet (auch wenn sich die Jacke bei Regen schon recht vollsaugt). 
Die Jacke aber ohne Ärmel, da kommen dann Windstopper Armlinge und an den Beinen Windstopper Beinlinge ran. 
Drunter dann noch Funktionsunterhemd, Trikot und eben ne kurze Bib. 
Das ging bisher auch immer, auch wenns kühl is.


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ja schon...
> Bei den langen Touren ist da ja auch alles verständlich und gut gemacht.
> 
> Aber Trikot und Flasche gab's ja nur für die ersten 1500 Anmeldungen. Aktuell sind es ja ca. 2000.
> ...



Trikot für die ersten 2500 - vorraussichtlich alle...wetterbedingt.
Package hat den Wert, es gibt halt Einsteiger die den Wettkampf scheuen
und so unserem schönem Sport näher kommen.

Zudem gibt´s eine Genußverpflegung von der Naturkäserei TegernseerLand eV,
das ist mal Verpflegung auf hohem Niveau, kann somit Dein Urteil nicht teilen.

Startnummern haben den Chip integiert, außer den Streckenposten
ist der Aufwand für die Strecke identisch, in machen Teilen sogar mehr,
da man viel mehr Konfrontationen mit Wanderern und Passanten hat.

wallberg


----------



## Niditrail (31. Mai 2013)

Wie schaut es heute aus... immer noch Regen ? Ich wollte heute anreisen.... aber der scheiß regen mindert meine Lust... bei starkem Regen... ich weis nicht ? Danke für einen Wetterbericht von vor Ort... dem online Mist kann ich nichts abgewinnen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (31. Mai 2013)

Aktuell 7 Grad, windig und Regen.

wallberg


----------



## zozoon (31. Mai 2013)

Kannst vergessen heute. Grausames Wetter zum Biken. hoffen wir darauf dass es wenigstens am Sonntag doch etwas besser als vorausgesagt ist. 

 @wallberg: 
Beneide euch gerade nicht...aber kopf hoch!!


----------



## goopher (31. Mai 2013)

webcam :
http://www.wetter-tegernsee.de/rottach-egern/webcams.php


----------



## bergrausch (31. Mai 2013)

http://webtv.feratel.com/webtv/?bgc...lor1=FFFFFF&color2=FFFFFF&color3=FFFFFF&lg=de


----------



## boehmianrapsody (31. Mai 2013)

bergrausch schrieb:


> http://webtv.feratel.com/webtv/?bgc...lor1=FFFFFF&color2=FFFFFF&color3=FFFFFF&lg=de




Viel Aufschluss bietet das Bild nicht. Hoffnung allerdings auch nicht...


----------



## deathmetal (31. Mai 2013)

Grausam


----------



## Pintie (31. Mai 2013)

Violett sieht mann nur 2-3 mal im Jahr auf der Karte....
http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/bayernindex.html

Violett = "Warnung vor extrem Starken Unwetter"











Wäre ja gerne am Sonntag auch mal hingefahren - aber bei dem Wetter macht das ja echt keinen Spaß.
In summe von freitag bis Sonntag sind das über 60 Liter Regen / m^2.  
Da sind auch feste Forstwege schön weich ....
und einigermaßen windig solls auch noch sein. 
Für die die das Rennen mitfahren hoffe ich das alle ein gutes Immunsystem haben.


----------



## BLAM (31. Mai 2013)

Kann jemand vor Ort eine Einschätzung geben? Wirklich so dramatisch wie es in den Wetterprtalen dargestellt wird?


----------



## klogrinder (31. Mai 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Kann jemand vor Ort eine Einschätzung geben? Wirklich so dramatisch wie es in den Wetterprtalen dargestellt wird?



Wie oft wollt ihr denn nun noch nachfragen??
Mit ein bisschen Glück reißts am Sonntag um 8 Uhr auf und gut is...dieses Pessimisten-Denken und Schwarzmalen hilft doch keinem weiter!

Der Veranstalter wird wie gewohnt das Beste rausholen und alles andere ist höhere Gewalt!
Wird schon werden!

Aktuelle Wetterlage:
Regen und 8,5°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLAM (31. Mai 2013)

Bitte versuch nachzuvollziehen, dass einige eine lange Anfahrt auf sich nehmen. Das was im Wetterdienst kommuniziert wird sind keine kurzen Schauer, sondern ordentliche Niederschlagsmengen mit Unwetterpotential!


----------



## Hifi (31. Mai 2013)

Na ja, ich sehe das so: Ich kann bei fast jedem Wetter fahren, aber lieber bei gutem Wetter.

Wenn sich das Wetter so entwickelt, dass eine ernsthafte Gefahr für die Teilnehmer besteht (also nicht Husten & Schnupfen wegen nasser Kleidung, sondern Erdrutsch, Windbruch, Lawinen, etc.), wird der Veranstalter die Strecken angemessen ändern.

Wenn die Strecken so geändert werden müssen, dass sich daraus eine Flachlandfahrt im Regen ergibt, dann kann ich das momentan auch vor der Haustür haben, ohne hunderte Kilometer anzureisen. Aber die Entscheidung muss ja jeder selber treffen.


----------



## MucPaul (31. Mai 2013)

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. 

http://www.feratel.com/webcams-wetter/deutschland/tegernsee.html

Wenn der Veranstalter sagt, es hätte 8°C und seichten Nieselregen... und ich schaue auf die Live Webcam und sehe das bekannte Wallbergkirchlein schwer gegen einen Blizzard wie in den winterlichen Rocky Mountains kämpfend...    (Grübel....)

Und der Wintersturm kommt ja erst ab Samstag so richtig rein, laut Vorhersage. 
Scheinbar geht es dann nur ganz unten im Tal, weil weiter oben siehts eher nach winterlicher Polarregion aus.

http://www.bayernwebcam.de/webcams/tegernseertal/tegernsee/tegernsee.html

Vielleicht werden die Strecken kurzfristig geändert und man fährt eher unten auf der Straße, dann wäre es organisatorisch machbarer. Lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------



## Merkur (31. Mai 2013)

@MucPaul: Nur weil der Veranstalter den Nickname "Wallberg" benutzt, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass er als Einsiedler oben auf dem Wallberg in der Kapelle haust -)
Die 8 Grad Regen bezogen sich also wohl auf die Wetterbedingungen unten am See...


----------



## MucPaul (31. Mai 2013)

Merkur schrieb:


> @MucPaul: Nur weil der Veranstalter den Nickname "Wallberg" benutzt, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass er als Einsiedler oben auf dem Wallberg in der Kapelle haust -)
> Die 8 Grad Regen bezogen sich also wohl auf die Wetterbedingungen unten am See...



Ach, "Wallberg" ist der Veranstalter? Wusste ich gar nicht.
Dann sitzen wir ja direkt an der Info-Quelle. 

Auf einer anderen Webcam ist es gerade regenfrei direkt unten am Ufer. Aber 3.9°C Luft und Wasser hat -1.9°C. 
Nach der Tour schnell ins Wasser zum abkühlen fällt dieses Jahr vermutlich kurz aus.


----------



## klogrinder (31. Mai 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ach, "Wallberg" ist der Veranstalter? Wusste ich gar nicht.
> Dann sitzen wir ja direkt an der Info-Quelle.
> 
> Auf einer anderen Webcam ist es gerade regenfrei direkt unten am Ufer. Aber 3.9°C Luft und Wasser hat -1.9°C.
> Nach der Tour schnell ins Wasser zum abkühlen fällt dieses Jahr vermutlich kurz aus.




Sorry und nichts für Ungut aber soviel geistiger Dünnschiss auf einmal, das ist nur schwer zu ertragen!
Dass es bekanntermaßen in höheren Lagen meist kälter und dementsprechend auch noch etwas ungemütlicher ist, das wird wohl jeder verstehen. Da aber keine der Strecken direkt durch das Wallberg-Kircherl durchführt ist das dann doch auch ganz schön weit hergeholt!
Die höchste Stelle der Rennstrecken liegt auf etwa 1475m, das ist doch noch deutlich unterhalb der Höhenlage des Wallberg-Kircherls (Wallberg 1722m!!)!
Sollte es am Sonntag Bedenken beim normalen Streckenverlauf geben, dann wir der Veranstalter die richtige Entscheidung treffen, das sind Profis!

Bei mir am Fenster hat es gerade 8 Grad und es regnet! (Bad Wiessee, Ortsmitte, freistehendes Einfamilienhaus, 1. Stock, Höhenlage 745m ). 

Dass nun das Wasser -1,9°C haben soll, das schlägt dem Fass des Halbwissens dann aber doch den Boden aus, zieh doch gleich Spikes auf, dann wird man für dich sicherlich die Memmen-Strecke über den zugefrorenen See verlegen!

Ich verstehe jeden, der eine weitere Anreise auf sich nehmen muss und habe da für jederlei Bedenken vollstes Verständnis, die aktuelle Wetterlage ist nunmal völliger Dreck, das lässt sich auch nicht schönreden.
Nur hier in einer Frequenz die Ihresgleichen sucht mit Halbwissen, respektive aus der Luft gegriffenen Vermutungen um sich zu werfen, das geht meiner Meinung dann wirklich irgendwann zu weit!
Luft anhalten, sich mal vorsichtshalber auf ein ungemütliches Rennen einstellen, den Sonntag morgen abwarten, und dann einfach das beste draus machen!
Wie wär's damit?

Allen die wirklich Fakten wollen, kann ich nur anbieten mir Ihre Mailadresse als PN zu schicken, einen Eindruck der aktuellen Lage ist mein Telefon sicherlich in der Lage fotografisch festzuhalten und per Mail zu versenden!

Nichts für Ungut & Herzliche Grüße
Tobi

Edit möchte noch soeben auf Facebook veröffentlichte Meldung anfügen:

"Achtung!! Unser Team um Streckenchef Stefan Niedermaier hat soeben entschieden, dass die Strecken aufgrund der langen Regenfälle verkürzt werden. Wir sind seit den frühesten Morgenstunden dabei, alles für Euch zu tun, um Euch die Teilnahme so angenehm wie möglich zu machen! Es gibt warme Getränke, es gibt ein beheiztes Festzelt - keine Frage. Um aber darüber hinaus auch noch Eure Sicherheit während des Rennens zu gewährleisten, bleiben die Strecken proportional zwar gleich (also die A bleibt die kürzeste, die D die längste), jedoch werden die Routen gekürzt. Genaue Informationen gibt es am Freitag, 31. Mai, ab 19 Uhr auf der Homepage www.mtb-festival.de! Wir freuen uns tierisch auf Euch, außerdem sind die Prognosen für Sonntag gar nicht sooo schlecht!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (31. Mai 2013)

Niditrail schrieb:


> Wie schaut es heute aus... immer noch Regen ? Ich wollte heute anreisen.... aber der scheiß regen mindert meine Lust... bei starkem Regen... ich weis nicht ? Danke für einen Wetterbericht von vor Ort... dem online Mist kann ich nichts abgewinnen !



Schau mal den "österreicher" an: www.zamg.at
Deren Prognosen für den nördlichen Alpenrand fand ich immer passend. Wobei ich im Falle Marthon hoffe dass sie irren


----------



## teco (31. Mai 2013)

@ wallberg
Ich bringe noch mal meinen Post 93 in Spiel. Habt Ihr euch das mal angeschaut?


----------



## deathmetal (31. Mai 2013)

Kam grade in Facebook an vom Tegernsee: 

*Achtung!!  Unser Team um Streckenchef Stefan Niedermaier hat soeben entschieden,  dass die Strecken aufgrund der langen Regenfälle verkürzt werden. Wir  sind seit den frühesten Morgenstunden dabei, alles für Euch zu tun, um  Euch die Teilnahme so angenehm wie möglich zu machen! Es gibt warme  Getränke, es gibt ein beheiztes Festzelt - keine Frage. Um aber darüber  hinaus auch noch Eure Sicherheit während des Rennens zu gewährleisten,  bleiben die Strecken proportional zwar gleich (also die A bleibt die  kürzeste, die D die längste), jedoch werden die Routen gekürzt. Genaue  Informationen gibt es am Freitag, 31. Mai, ab 19 Uhr auf der Homepage www.mtb-festival.de! Wir freuen uns tierisch auf Euch, außerdem sind die Prognosen für Sonntag gar nicht sooo schlecht!!!*


----------



## Merkur (31. Mai 2013)

@klogrinder
Du hast ja recht, aber deine teils recht deftige Wortwahl (geistiger Dünnschiss etc) muss jetzt auch nicht sein...


----------



## Schempi (31. Mai 2013)

teco schrieb:


> @ wallberg
> Ich bringe noch mal meinen Post 93 in Spiel. Habt Ihr euch das mal angeschaut?



nu wart doch erstmal die streckenverlegung ab...und auch sonst würd sich die anzahl am Tegernsee platt gefahrener frösche im jahr 2013 durch ein mtb festival wohl nur im promille bereich ändern.

Edit: Die Wassertemperatur von knapp minus zwei Grad ist aber mein absolutes Highlight, danke


----------



## goopher (31. Mai 2013)

Naja sagen wir so Lustig ist es schon mit - Wassertemperatur ...
Aber die "Einheimischen" sollten nicht so laut schreien... es kommt schließlich von der eigenen Webpage aus Tegernsee ..... 

http://www.wetter-tegernsee.de/tegernsee/weather_actual.php

Also wer da den "Dünnschiss" produziert sind ja dann wohl eher die eigenen Leute vor Ort... also immer aufpassen wenn man schreit ....


----------



## Merkur (31. Mai 2013)

@goopher gut gesprochen!


----------



## klogrinder (31. Mai 2013)

goopher schrieb:


> Naja sagen wir so Lustig ist es schon mit - Wassertemperatur ...
> Aber die "Einheimischen" sollten nicht so laut schreien... es kommt schließlich von der eigenen Webpage aus Tegernsee .....
> 
> http://www.wetter-tegernsee.de/tegernsee/weather_actual.php
> ...



Um mal das Impressum der genannten Wetter-Website zu zitieren:
*Website, Wetter- / Klimastationen

Tünker EDV
Ralph Tünker
Im Fuchswinkel 3
83670 Bad Heilbrunn
[email protected]*

Dass Bad Heilbrunn am See liegt wäre mir nun neu?!?

Beschwert euch doch da 
Der See hat aktuell übrigens um die 8-10 Grad 

Ich verlass mich auf mein Thermometer, den Blick aus dem Fenster und auf meine Haxn!
Bis Sonntag!


----------



## powderJO (31. Mai 2013)

habt ihr's bald?


fakt ist: das gemotze, das mit "abzocke" anfing und nun unterschwellig den veranstaltern verantwortungslosigkeit unterstellt, ist schwachsinn. und ja, die wortwahl ist imho voll und ganz angebracht.

starte hier (falls ich am sonntag starte) zum vierten mal und nach wie vor ist der tegernsee-marathon einer der highlights in meinem rennkalender. denn viele veranstaltungen, die liebevoller und perfekter organisiert sind, findet man nicht. strecke, organistaion, verpflegungen, die zahlreichen helfer â alles perfekt. 

dazu eine betreuung hier im forum, die ihresgleichen sucht. klar, wallberg pusht so auch den marathon, aber er beantwortet nicht nur jede einzelne frage, sondern hilft auch, wenn man auf dem letzten drÃ¼cker noch ein zimmer sucht - habe ich selbst in anspruch genommen vor ein paar jahren. 

alleine fÃ¼r das, was die hier auf die beine stellen, ist jeder cent der startgebÃ¼hr voll angebracht. denn ich zahle nicht fÃ¼r ein gut gefÃ¼lltes packerl bei der startnummernausgabe, sondern dafÃ¼r, dass ich ein perfektes rennen fahren kann. diese voraussetzungen sind hier immer gegeben und ich gehe jede wette ein, dass die auch unter den widrigsten bedingungen eine sehr gute veranstaltung bieten werden. die, die hier "abzocke" schreiben, sollten echt mal ihr anspruchsdenken oder ihre prioritÃ¤ten Ã¼berdenken: nehmt ihr an marathons wegen dem rennerlebnis teil oder wegen dem packerl?

jetzt zum wetter: ich bin seit gestern da, seitdem regnet es. lÃ¤ngst nicht so stark, wie von den panikern der unwetterzentrale angekÃ¼ndigt, aber es ist nass. dazu bei um die 8Â° c am tal und um die 4Â° c oben auch recht frisch. aber schlimmer als beim womc wird es auch nicht sein - momentan wÃ¼rde ich bedenkenlos starten, wenn bei mir nicht die 4peaks auf dem plan stÃ¼nden und ich nicht eh schon ein wenig angeschlagen wÃ¤re. so warte ich ab bis sonntag morgen und schaue wie es ist. 


zu guter letzt: die frÃ¶sche scheinen wasserscheu zu sein, eben war kein einziger auf der strecke.


----------



## Deleted 275507 (31. Mai 2013)

Servus,

bisher hat es Dank Super Orga Team und viel Engagement bei den Helfern noch immer gut geklappt. So besch.... wie dieses Mal waren die Aussichten zwar bisher nie, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt. Zur Not Schwimmflügel dran und durch!!
Falls es wirklich gefährlich werden sollte vertrau ich voll auf die Einschätzung des erfahrenen Teams vor Ort.
Ich hab jetzt das Hotelzimmer für meine Kids auf nächstes Wochenende verschoben und komm am Sonntag alleine, solange es nicht den Wallberg wegschwemmt.

Haltet die Ohren steif, so schlimm wirds schon nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (31. Mai 2013)

Beschränke mich hier ab sofort auf das wesentliche:

Strecken sind gekürzt!


----------



## Goldsee2011 (31. Mai 2013)

Bleiben die bisherigen Startzeiten aus der Ausschreibung bestehen?


----------



## ]:-> (31. Mai 2013)

Strecken sind nun in Länge/Höhe deutlich verkürzt.
Damit gibts für mich unter diesen speziellen Umständen keinen Grund mehr so weit anzureisen.
Schade, aber ich komme 2014 wieder, denn ich kann mich powderJO's Beitrag oben voll und ganz anschließen was den Tegernsee-Mara betrifft. 

http://www.mtb-festival.de/mtb-marathon/ausschreibung/#AutoEderStreckeC36km1400hm-3


----------



## zozoon (31. Mai 2013)

Die Strecken wurden gekürzt und die Höhenmeter sind auch weniger. Jedoch ist auf www.mtb-festival.de bei der Wegbeschreibung immer noch die alte Strecke angegeben. Man weiß also nicht, was wie geändert wurde.


----------



## Schempi (31. Mai 2013)

@zozoon

Klick das Bild mit der eingezeichneten Strecke an, dann kommst du auf den GPS Track

Streke B: 32km / 1000hm 

Strecke C: 36 km / 1400 HM

Strecke D: 40km / 1500 HM


Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## joey³ (31. Mai 2013)

Auschreibung -- > Einfach die Karte anklicken

Strecke B
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ruohavrqeavnsokp

Strecke C
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sbaoiikjudrpflmb

Strecke D
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmpxgjuqfvurmohg


----------



## boehmianrapsody (31. Mai 2013)

Also wenns nicht schneit bin ich dabei!
Wäre sonst schade ums Startgeld und um den Aufwand, der da jedes Jahr betrieben wird.


----------



## MucPaul (1. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> habt ihr's bald?
> 
> 
> fakt ist: das gemotze, das mit "abzocke" anfing und nun unterschwellig den veranstaltern verantwortungslosigkeit unterstellt, ist schwachsinn. und ja, die wortwahl ist imho voll und ganz angebracht.
> ...



Besten Dank für die Worte der Beschimpfung.

Da ich schon öfters hochalpine Touren gemacht hatte und aus eigener Erfahrung gesehen hatte was passieren kann, frage ich lieber nach dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge. 

Die Webcambilder, Tages- (und "Wasser") Temperaturen entnehme ich live den Messstationen und nicht dem, was geschäftstüchtige Veranstalter so von sich geben. Die Veranstalter kenne ich nicht, da es meine erste Teilnahme an diesem Event ist. 

Ein Freund von mir machte jedes Jahr den bekannten Zugspitzlauf und berichtete mir von der Katastrophe, die dort letztens passiert ist. 
Laut Veranstalter war auch alles bestens und toll bei milden Wetter im Tal. Dann gab es im oberen Bereich im Schneesturm Tote (!) und Verletzte und keiner wollte dann schuld gewesen sein. Die Berichte sollten vielen aus TV und Presse in Erinnerung sein.

Aktuell haben wir eine ähnliche Wetterlage vorhergesagt wie damals an der Zugspitze. Unten mild, oben eisiger Sturm. Sämtliche Webcams über 1400m zeigten Schneeregen und Sturm und bis gestern nachmittag war "meine" Strecke D bis hoch zur Schneegrenze am Stümpfling und Wallberghang auf 1455m und 1480m eingezeichnet. 
Auch ein hoch motivierter Biker hat im Schneesturm große Probleme mit Auskühlung bei der folgenden Abfahrt. Darf man da nicht besorgt sein?!

Und zu dem Thema "Abzocke"... lies noch mal genau nach, was ich fragte. Und nicht sofort die empörte Stellungnahme des Veranstalters.
Dass der Marathon viel Aufwand und Planung erfordert ist logisch und der Preis ist normal und gerechtfertigt (sonst hätte ich ja nicht gebucht).
Meine Frage galt dieser Käserei-Tour "E" die mit Marathon nichts zu tun hat und die ich nicht verstanden habe. Da fährt man laut Beschreibung einfach 30km im Tal gemütlich einen Radweg entlang. Streckenpost und Absperrung werden nicht bereitgestellt. Also kein Aufwand. Das kostet dann aber auch EUR 40,- und ich fragte nur "warum?"

Alleine die Frage danach ist schon Ketzerei? Good Lord!


----------



## mikeonbike (1. Juni 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Worte der Beschimpfung.
> 
> Da ich schon öfters hochalpine Touren gemacht hatte und aus eigener Erfahrung gesehen hatte was passieren kann, frage ich lieber nach dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge.
> 
> ...



hmmm - peter krinninger kam mir auch in den sinn... ich wollt's bloss nicht hier posten. im endeffekt gilt - jeder ist selbst verantwortlich - viele wissen's bloss nicht  

aber lasst die kirche im dorf. das wetter ist aktuell besch*****, vielleicht habt ihr glück. ansonsten ist die richtige klamotte und nicht falscher ehrgeiz angesagt...

und ich habe den eindruck, dass der veranstalter verantwortungsbewusst mit der situation umgeht. 

viel spass, grüsse mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balalu (1. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild vom event.


Aktuell sogar mit Sonne! 

Ciao

Gesendet von meinem Nokia 3210


----------



## deathmetal (1. Juni 2013)

Na wunderbar, vielleicht doch noch ein gutes Ende mit dem Wetter 
Besteht eigentlich die Chance, bei spontaner Wetterbesserung auf die normalen Strecken zu gehen oder ist das alles zu sehr aufgeweicht? 

Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon mal auf morgen, egal wie das Wetter ist!


----------



## Merkur (1. Juni 2013)

Herr Todmetall, wenn die Strecken geändert wurden, sind die offiziell und die alten keine "normalen Strecken", sondern passe.....


----------



## Pausenaugust (1. Juni 2013)

Bin auf dem Weg


----------



## zozoon (1. Juni 2013)

Vormittags und mittags war es trocken und sogar vereinzelte sonnenstrahlen zu entdecken.  Laut wetterbericht ja eigentlich heute nicht möglich.....hoffen wir mal drauf dass es morgen vormittag auch so ist.

Jetzt regnets jedoch leider wieder.


----------



## zozoon (1. Juni 2013)

Achja, der freak vom letzten Jahr ist mit seinem liegendrad auch wieder da und brettert wie blöd wieder durch die Leute auf dem festivalgelande....diesesjahr sogar noch mit einer holzquerlatte dranmontiert *kopfschüttel*

Also Leute, Vorsicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schempi (1. Juni 2013)

ich bin heut erstmal schön verschnupft aufgewacht...jetzt gleich mal aufs Festival Gelände, vielleicht baut das meine Motivation wieder auf  Dass ihr morgen fröhlich aufn Berg brettert und ich mit nem Tee im Bett lieg verkraftet mein Ego glaub ich nicht


----------



## powderJO (1. Juni 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir machte jedes Jahr den bekannten Zugspitzlauf und berichtete mir von der Katastrophe, die dort letztens passiert ist.
> Laut Veranstalter war auch alles bestens und toll bei milden Wetter im Tal. Dann gab es im oberen Bereich im Schneesturm Tote (!) und Verletzte und keiner wollte dann schuld gewesen sein. Die Berichte sollten vielen aus TV und Presse in Erinnerung sein.



darauf habe ich fast gewartet - ein klassiker bei schlechten wetter vor veranstaltungen darauf hinzuweisen. mal abgesehen davon, dass es nicht "letztens" war, sondern schon 2008 und auch das wetter schon beim start mies war  was soll das?

denn letztendlich ist es ganz einfach: jeder sportler ist für zuerst sich selbst verantwortlich. wenn dir es also zu riskant ist und du dem veranstalter nicht traust, ist es doch ganz einfach: bleib zu hause. 



so, aktueller wetterstand: es regnet seit ca. 14.30 durchgehend, meist stark. heute morgen waren die meisten schotterwege schon wieder trocken und gut fahrbar, mittlerweile sieht das wieder etwas anders aus ... selbst bin ich noch unterentschlossen, bike ist startklar, ich selbst eigentlich auch. sollte es aber die ganze nacht durchregnen wie angekündigt und es auch morgen früh nicht zumindest ein wenig nachlassen, bleibe ich im bett. keine lust vor den 4peaks krank zu werden ...


----------



## sully77 (1. Juni 2013)

das letzte mal, als ich nachgeschaut hab, war radeln noch kein hallensport. ich freu mich auf morgen!


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juni 2013)

Also ich würde an eurer Stelle lieber 'n Snickers essen, weil ihr seid alle schon zur Diva geworden....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBMn-WPqbZI"]Snickers Diva Werbung mit Joan Collins - du bist nicht Du, wenn du hungrig bist. - YouTube[/nomedia]

Na, besser?


----------



## Deleted 273749 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich denke, das wird euch Interessieren:

"EILMELDUNG!!!! FESTIVAL ABGESAGT!!!!!!

10. SportScheck Mountainbike Festival Tegernseer Tal abgesagt! Aufgrund der anhaltenden RegenfÃ¤lle, die sich in der Nacht zum Sonntag, 2. Juni 2013, noch einmal verstÃ¤rkt haben, sieht sich der Veranstalter gezwungen, die JubilÃ¤umsauflage abzusagen.



Die Zufahrten um das FestivalgelÃ¤nde am Birkenmoos herum sowie vereinzelte StraÃen am Tegernsee sind Ã¼berschwemmt, Feuerwehren sind stÃ¤ndig im Einsatz. Der im Landratsamt aufgrund der Hochwasser-Lage eingerichtete Krisenstab, Feuerwehren und das Rote Kreuz sprachen eine Empfehlung aus, die Veranstaltung abzusagen. Um 6.30 Uhr traf Florian Hornsteiner, der selbst die ganze Nacht in Rottach-Egern vor Ort war und die Lage beobachtete, die schwere Entscheidung. âEs tut uns furchtbar leid, aber der andauernde Regen und die Folgen haben uns die zehnte Auflage vermasseltâ, sagt Hornsteiner mit belegter Stimme.



Bis zuletzt hatten die Organisatoren noch gebangt und gehofft. Den Samstag mit den Kinderrennen und dem Haibike Pull Contest konnten sie noch reibungslos Ã¼ber die BÃ¼hne bringen â doch schon hier regnete es zum Teil in StrÃ¶men.



Wir bitten alle Teilnehmer um VerstÃ¤ndnis und bedanken uns bei allen Helfern und EinsatzkrÃ¤ften, die bis zuletzt dafÃ¼r gekÃ¤mpft haben, die DurchfÃ¼hrung doch noch mÃ¶glich zu machen."

http://www.mtb-festival.de/news/eilmeldung-festival-abgesagt/


----------



## falkochef (2. Juni 2013)

Schade


----------



## Hifi (2. Juni 2013)

1-a-mit-Sternchen für die Veranstalter! Super Orga, spitzenmässiges Improvisationstalent (auf die Idee, Gewichte mit dem MTB durch ein Festzelt zu ziehen, muss man erst mal kommen - oder ist das in Eurer Region üblich ) und sinnvolle Entscheidungen. Meine Wette: nächstes Jahr Teilnehmerrekord bei feinstem Sonnenschein!


----------



## Schempi (2. Juni 2013)

Tut mir leid für alle Beteiligten die so lang für geackert haben, damit es trotzdem etwas wird - jetzt kämpfen wir hier im Tal allerdings auch aktiv gegen das Absaufen.
 @Hifi: Es wär ihnen nach soviel Pech einfach nur zu wünschen!


----------



## klogrinder (2. Juni 2013)

Schempi schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für alle Beteiligten die so lang für geackert haben, damit es trotzdem etwas wird - jetzt kämpfen wir hier im Tal allerdings auch aktiv gegen das Absaufen.


Ich hab nach dem noch normalen Frühstück um 6 Uhr entschieden, dass ich dann ab 6:30 Uhr lieber Freunden bei der Wasserbekämpfung helfe, als bei dem Wetter Rennen zu fahren, als dann ab 6:40 Uhr das Telefon mit der Abbruch-Nachricht nicht mehr still stand, war sowieso alles klar!

Der Veranstalter hat alles versucht, auch in dieser Situation mein vorbehaltloses Lob! 
Nächstes Jahr wird es besser werden!


----------



## -OnCube- (2. Juni 2013)

Gerade eben zurück!

Natürlich ist man enttäuscht, trotzdem auch von meiner Seite, richtige Entscheidung!
 @Hifi: Absolut richtig, ich wünsche es den Veranstaltern, 2014 werden sie belohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (2. Juni 2013)

Keiner hat davon etwas, das Ding trotzdem durchzuziehen. Wenn dann auch noch etwas Schlimmeres passiert wäre, was in der Regenbogenpresse breitgetreten würde, dann müsste sich man um die Zukunft der Veranstaltung Sorgen machen. So ist es besser: Absagen und 2014 mit Kaiserwetter und super Stimmung!!


----------



## deathmetal (2. Juni 2013)

Ist schade, aber dann eben nächstes Jahr wieder. 
War auf jeden Fall richtig es abzusagen. Die Leute haben da jetzt ganz andere Dinge im Kopf. Sah ja schlimm aus. 
Hoffe den Leuten vor Ort geht es gut und es wird nicht gar so schlimm! 

Danke auf jeden Fall an die Orga etc. auch im schlimmsten Fall noch immer spitze!


----------



## Merkur (2. Juni 2013)

Bekommt man keinerlei Geld zurück bzw einen vergünstigten Startplatzfür 2014?


----------



## falkochef (2. Juni 2013)

Merkur schrieb:


> Bekommt man keinerlei Geld zurück bzw einen vergünstigten Startplatzfür 2014?



Zumindest das Trikot von 2013 könnte man in die Tüte von 2014 legen. Kosten hatten die Veranstalter ja auch so...


----------



## Merkur (2. Juni 2013)

Kosten ja - aber doch weniger als wenn die Veranstaltung stattgefunden hätte oder?


----------



## deathmetal (2. Juni 2013)

Glaub gar ned das es so arg viel billiger ist. Das einzige was nun fehlt, is das Rennen und Siegerehrung etc. der Rest hat ja schon stattgefunden. 
Und nicht zu vergessen, da steht alles unter Wasser, das kostet ja auch noch was das alles wieder ins Reine zu bringen!


----------



## balalu (2. Juni 2013)

Soweit ich weis gibt es mit den nicht abgeholten Startunterlagen (Trikots) eine Lösung, aber gebt den Veranstaltern ein bisschen Zeit. 

Ciao 

Gesendet von meinem Nokia 3210


----------



## DirkCC (2. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube die haben gerade andere Probleme wie Trikots. War live dabei. Ist echt hart. Peinlich finde ich einige  Kommentare im Netz und das hamsternde Wesen einiger Biker mit den dicksten Bikes. Drück den Tegernseer die Daumen und auf ein neues schönes Event 2014.
Ich glaub wir können sicher sein, dass der Veranstalter alles für die Angemeldeten macht was er kann.


----------



## rumstaerae (2. Juni 2013)

Ja, definitiv. Die Entscheidung war die einzig richtige! Von mir aus auch die Entscheidung aus organisatorischer Sicht es bis zum letzten Moment heraus zu zögern. 

Ich frage mich nur, warum man nicht in der Lage ist, sofort nach der Entscheidung die Teilnehmer per Email oder einem direkten Weg zu verständigen. Das hätte sicherlich einigen die Spritkosten und die Zeit erspart...

Später, wenn es um Werbung oder "News" geht werden die Mailserver wieder rauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra.clean (2. Juni 2013)

Zitat vom Veranstalter! Seid also nicht besorgt!

"ACHTUNG: Unser Hauptsponsor SportScheck und flowmotion haben heute, Sonntag, 14 Uhr, beschlossen, dass allen Teilnehmern die Trikots kostenlos zugeschickt werden. Bitte gebt uns ein paar Wochen, wir werden alle Wünsche in dieser Richtung erfüllen!"


----------



## ND1971 (2. Juni 2013)

hatte heute früh eine mail mit der mitteilung...und im radio wurde es auch durchgesagt. was will man mehr ?


----------



## ultra.clean (2. Juni 2013)

DirkCC schrieb:


> Ich glaube die haben gerade andere Probleme wie Trikots. War live dabei. Ist echt hart. Peinlich finde ich einige  Kommentare im Netz und das hamsternde Wesen einiger Biker mit den dicksten Bikes. Drück den Tegernseer die Daumen und auf ein neues schönes Event 2014.
> Ich glaub wir können sicher sein, dass der Veranstalter alles für die Angemeldeten macht was er kann.


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Juni 2013)

ND1971 schrieb:


> hatte heute früh eine mail mit der mitteilung...und im radio wurde es auch durchgesagt. was will man mehr ?



dito...


----------



## Bergschlampe (2. Juni 2013)

Merkur schrieb:


> Kosten ja - aber doch weniger als wenn die Veranstaltung stattgefunden hätte oder?



Nein, gleiche Kosten, bei weniger Umsatz durch Verpflegungsverkauf.

... und es geht hier momentan richtig ab. Die Menschen hier kämpfen gerade um ihre Häuser und ihre Existenzen.


----------



## Schempi (2. Juni 2013)

Es is der Wahnsinn, wir kommen inzwischen nicht mal mehr zur 95 jährigen Oma durch, weil die Hauptstrasse an so vielen Stellen unpassierbar ist. Und in der Seestrasse müssen se an allen Ecken den Strom (und damit die Pumpen) abdrehen - sowas hab ich hier in 20 Jahren noch net erlebt. An der Rottach (die neben dem Festivalgelände fliesst) wurden Anwohner informiert, dass eventuell evakuiert werden muss, zumindest scheint die Gefahr grad abzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merkur (2. Juni 2013)

@Bergschlampe
deinen Spott kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Woher willst du außerdem den genauen Einblick über Kosten und Einnahemn haben? Natürlich ist das ein tolles Event - sonst würd ich da auch nicht öfters mitfahren - und den Veranstaltern gebührt großes Lob und Anerkennung für Organisation und Engagement. Aber es ist dennoch keine gemeinnützige, sondern eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Da ist es als "Kunde" auch legitim, sich danach zu erkundigen, ob eine - teilweise - Rückerstattung in welcher Form auch immer möglich ist...


----------



## Pintie (2. Juni 2013)

also übers Geld will ich nichs sagen. 
Ich glaube nciht das die organisatoren damit reich werden 

Das ist wirklich nciht das Thema. man sollte froh sein das es leute gibt die sowas machen.

Aber das das ganze erst heute früh abgesagt wird verstehe ich nicht.
War doch schon länger absehbar das das Wetter das nicht hergibt.


----------



## avant (2. Juni 2013)

Es ist ja äußerst bedauerlich, daß der Marathon ausfallen musste. Auf die professionelle Vorbereitung, die Durchführung und die tolle Stimmung hatte ich mich wieder sehr gefreut. Einen Funken Hoffnung habe ich dennoch, daß es evtl.  eine Verlegung geben könnte.
Momentan drücke ich erst einmal den Menschen und den Helfern vor Ort ordentlich die Daumen. 

Grüssle 

Jo


----------



## powderJO (2. Juni 2013)

wer sich in der momentanen situation sorgen darüber macht, wie er an die trikots aus dem startpaket kommt, gehört eigentlich gewatscht und das nicht zu knapp. umso beeindruckender, dass der veranstalter trotz der lage vor ort und sicher anderer gravierender probleme, selbst dafür noch eine lösung hat. den rottachern wünsche ich, dass die es nicht ganz so hart trifft, wie befürchtet und das es 2014 wieder so gut und schön weitergeht mir dem rennen wie zuvor.


----------



## klogrinder (2. Juni 2013)

Für alle die bzgl. der derzeitigen Situation auf dem Laufenden bleiben wollen: http://www.tegernseerstimme.de/nachrichten-ticker-hochwasser-am-tegernsee/83488.html

Nachdem ich heut um 6 Uhr mit dem Gedanken Rennen zu fahren aufgestanden bin, bin ich grad damit fertig geworden das Haus meines besten Kumpels möglichst gut zu sichern.
Nachdem ich heute schon in zwei weiteren befreundeten Haushalten nur noch dabei helfen konnte das Notdürftigste in Sicherheit zu bringen, ist es umso absurder, dass ich vor knapp 16h noch ernsthaft Rennen fahren wollte.
Hier geht es mittlerweile leider um sehr viel essentiellere Dinge!


----------



## balalu (2. Juni 2013)

Hier mal der Seespiegel:
http://www.hnd.bayern.de/pegel/wass...ist&ohne_abw=false&vhs_last=&vhs_org=&schalt=

Noch steigt der Seespiegel und die "Ringstrasse" um den See ist seit einigen Stunden gesperrt.


----------



## Schempi (2. Juni 2013)

Um das kurz zu verbessern: Die Zufahrt nach Tegernsee geht grad nicht mit normalen Fahrzeugen, weder aus Richtung Gmund noch aus Richtung Rottach. Über den Achenpass kommt man nach dem Abgang einer Mure nur einspurig raus. Die Feuerwehr konnte bisher die Ringseestrasse noch befahrbar halten, d.h. Kreuth und Rottach sind über Wiessee erreichbar.


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Juni 2013)

Und im ganzen Südosten schiffts immer noch! Was ist das für ein Wetter mann! Heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mit den Alltagsrad in eine grosse Pfütze gefahren...ach was Pfütze, ein riesen Tümpel, der bis über die Naben reichte. Hatte ich aber erst mittendrin gemerkt als ich immer weniger vom Fahrrad unter mir gesehen hatte! Dabei bin ich extra schon einen Umweg gefahren umso sowas zu vermeiden.


----------



## wallberg (4. Juni 2013)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Sorry und nichts für Ungut aber soviel geistiger Dünnschiss auf einmal, das ist nur schwer zu ertragen!
> Dass es bekanntermaßen in höheren Lagen meist kälter und dementsprechend auch noch etwas ungemütlicher ist, das wird wohl jeder verstehen. Da aber keine der Strecken direkt durch das Wallberg-Kircherl durchführt ist das dann doch auch ganz schön weit hergeholt!
> Die höchste Stelle der Rennstrecken liegt auf etwa 1475m, das ist doch noch deutlich unterhalb der Höhenlage des Wallberg-Kircherls (Wallberg 1722m!!)!
> Sollte es am Sonntag Bedenken beim normalen Streckenverlauf geben, dann wir der Veranstalter die richtige Entscheidung treffen, das sind Profis!
> ...



Danke!
Wallberg - Nicht Veranstalter, nur der Streckenfuzzi


----------



## wallberg (4. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> habt ihr's bald?
> 
> 
> fakt ist: das gemotze, das mit "abzocke" anfing und nun unterschwellig den veranstaltern verantwortungslosigkeit unterstellt, ist schwachsinn. und ja, die wortwahl ist imho voll und ganz angebracht.
> ...



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo Forum,
zunächst möchte ich mich für das große Verständnis und die meist positiven Meldungen
bedanken. Wir haben mit allen Mitteln versucht die Veranstaltung für alle sicher und gut
über die Bühne zu bringen, Schnee und Geröll zwang uns zum kurzfristigen Umbau der
Strecken, was nur mit viel Mühe möglich war. 
Da die Wetterprognosen am Samstag Abend noch ganz gut waren, hatten wir zwar den 
Notfallplan parat, doch nicht am Schirm, da die zunächst nicht zur Debatte stand.

Nachdem unsere Feuerwehr den Evakuierungsplan 300m flußabwärts vom Festival
bekannt gab, wurden die Camper von mir Aufgrund der Dammbruchgefahr geweckt 
und in den Ort umgezogen, keiner hatte ein Problem damit. 
Um 0100Uhr beendete der Kriesenstab im Landratsamt seine Sitzung und gab uns nur
Empfehlungen. Nach Kontrolle aller Strecken (bis 0500) bekamen wir die Absage
des BRK, da kein durchkommen ab 11Uhr bescheinigt wurde. Keine Rettung! Darauf
wurde beraten und gegen 0600 nach Abwägung der Risiken abgesagt. Feuerwehr zur
Sicherung der Strecken und Polizei waren durch den extrem gestiegenen Regen und Wasserspiegel dann auch noch weg. Kurze Zeit später kollabierten die Strecken,
wir hatten 3 Murenabgänge, ein Baum stürzte quer über die Strecke der A/B/C/D, 
Steinschlag und Wasser verstärkten sich, es wandelten sich Wege in Bäche,  Zieleinfahrt über Dammweg war lebensgefährlich, 35qm³/sek, Weissach
100! See über 2,50m über normal Es Bestand Gefahr für Leib und Leben.
KATASTROPHENALARM im Landkreis wurde fast zeitgleich ausgerufen, hier hätte
man uns ohnehin von der Amtsseite den Stecker gezogen.
Ich war nach dem Abbau ab Sonntag 11Uhr bei der Feuerwehr aktiv bis Mitternacht. 
Es gibt hier auch am Tegernsee viele Menschen, die erhebliche Probleme haben, sodass auch unser geiles Event, 50 Wochen Vorbereitung unter einem anderen Licht stand.

Entschuldigt die späte Antwort, an Schlaf und das Forum war von Freitag bis gestern nicht zu denken.

Wir werden mit unserer Feuerwehr noch rund 10 Tage Arbeit haben um Keller und Häuser wieder zugänglich zu machen. Unsere Partnergemeinde aus Kastelruth kommt
uns heute mit 30 Pumpen und Personal zu Hilfe.

In vielen Ecken gibt´s keinen Strom, Gas, Trinkwasser, Heizung, Abwasser und Schlamm dafür im Haus ...

Im Juli gebe ich Info´s für 2014 - Trikots und evtl. noch goodies kommen per Post.


Ein enttäuschter wallberg, Streckenchef des Festivals wünscht Euch Sonne und ist
froh dass Ihr alle wohlbehalten und teils auch verständlicherweise frustriert zu Hause
angekommen seid.

Stefan Niedermaier


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2013)

Das das Festival abgesagt wurde und die Veranstalter da nichts dafür können ist doch wirklich nicht das Thema.
Ich frage mich eher warum nicht viel früher abgesagt wurde. Finde das den Leuten gegenüber die weit angereist sind nicht fair.

Es war doch schon am Mittwoch klar das das nicht funktionierne kann. Die Höchste Wetterwarnstufe kommt wirklich selten vor. Manchmal jahrelang nicht.....



wallberg schrieb:


> Da die Wetterprognosen am Samstag Abend noch ganz gut waren,



Also die zeigst mir mal....

Jeder Wetterbericht hat am Freitag den Weltuntergang vorhergesagt.

Jetzt ist es so wie es ist. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man in Zukunft nicht versuchen so lange daran fest zu halten bis wirklich nichts mehr geht.

Wie es jetzt am Tegernsee gekommen ist, ist schon wahnsinn. Das wird wochen dauern bis es da wieder Alltag gibt. 

Hoffe das es nächstes Jahr besseres Wetter gibt und die Veranstaltung dann wieder läuft.


----------



## powderJO (4. Juni 2013)

*******


editiert - obwohl es inhaltlich mehr als zutreffend war imho.


----------



## BLAM (4. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> trottel.



Alles klar??


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Alles klar??


ja ist klar. trotz sympathischen avatar ein fall für die Ignor liste


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Ich war zum Glück nicht betroffen. Aber als vielfacher Projektleiter kommt mir das Ganze bekannt vor. Ein Projekt versucht i.d.R. solange wie möglich das Ziel zu erreichen und je mehr Beteiligte (Veranstalter, Freiwillige, Feuerwehr, Polizei, Teilnehmer), desto mehr neigt man dazu auf ein gutes Ende zu hoffen.
Ich finde die Entscheidung von Wallberg gut und im Zeitablauf nicht anders zu erwarten. Dass man die Notbremse theoretisch früher hätte ziehen können, ist im Nachhinein leicht festzustellen. Aber der Projektleiter (Wallberg) sehr unter enormen Druck und hat halt alles versucht. Meinen Respekt dafür und auch für den Mut sich hier zu stellen. Wer ihn kritisiert, sollte doch bitte mal sein eigenes Verhalten in solch einer Situation hinterfragen! Ich glaube nicht das es viel gibt die tatsächlich die Notbremse gezogen hätten. Und ich war weis Gott oft genug solche Situationen in Projekten erlebt 

Gegenbeispiel ist IMHO die 4Peaks, die auf Biegen und Brechen durchgezogen wird. Da bin ich mal gespannt.

Grüße

Robert


----------



## Pintie (4. Juni 2013)

nach Ruhpolding sollte man aber eine längere Anreise einplanen....
die A8 ist immer noch gesperrt.


----------



## Bergschlampe (4. Juni 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> wer sich in der momentanen situation sorgen darüber macht, wie er an die trikots aus dem startpaket kommt, gehört eigentlich gewatscht und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Schempi (4. Juni 2013)

> Trotzdem sei die derzeitige Situation fÃ¼r das so erfolgreiche Festival alles andere als einfach, wie Hornsteiner erklÃ¤rt. Einerseits ist die Absage extrem bitter fÃ¼r das Team nach der langen Vorbereitung. Andererseits befÃ¼rchtet man nun massive finanzielle EinbuÃen. âWir sind gerade am Rechnen, welche Mehrkosten auf uns zukommen. Doch wir werden alles daran setzen, dass es weitergeht.â



Grad bei der Tegernseer Stimme im Hochwasserticker gelesen. Da versteh ich noch mehr, dass man bis zuletzt alles dran setzt, es stattfinden zu lassen. Ich drÃ¼ck die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juni 2013)

Der Veranstalter hat alles richtig gemacht und wie jeder andere seriöse und verantwortungsvolle Organisator gehandelt. Die Wogen sind allgemein wegen der Flut in vielen deutschen Teilen eh ganz oben. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass ein Jahr später kein Mensch mehr dieses Festival mit "Katastrophenalarm" und "kurzfristiger Absage" in Verbindung bringt. Das ist ein Vorteil der schnellebigen Zeit: Heute noch ein Riesentratra, morgen Schnee von gestern den keiner mehr juckt.


----------



## naishy (4. Juni 2013)

wallberg schrieb:


> Nachdem unsere Feuerwehr den Evakuierungsplan 300m flußabwärts vom Festival
> bekannt gab, wurden die Camper von mir Aufgrund der Dammbruchgefahr geweckt
> und in den Ort umgezogen, keiner hatte ein Problem damit.


Als ein Camper kann ich nur zustimmen war kein Problem. 




Merlin7 schrieb:


> Das das Festival abgesagt wurde und die Veranstalter da nichts dafür können ist doch wirklich nicht das Thema.
> Ich frage mich eher warum nicht viel früher abgesagt wurde. Finde das den Leuten gegenüber die weit angereist sind nicht fair.
> 
> Es war doch schon am Mittwoch klar das das nicht funktionierne kann. Die Höchste Wetterwarnstufe kommt wirklich selten vor. Manchmal jahrelang nicht.....
> ...



Wenns schon am Mittwoch so klar war, dann braucht man keine Entscheidung vom Veranstalter abwarten sondern reist einfach nicht an. 
Selber sind wir am Samstag Vormittag angereist und der Wetterbericht hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt für Sonntagvormittag Besserung (Nieselregen) angekündigt.


----------



## Schempi (5. Juni 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass ein Jahr später kein Mensch mehr dieses Festival mit "Katastrophenalarm" und "kurzfristiger Absage" in Verbindung bringt. Das ist ein Vorteil der schnellebigen Zeit: Heute noch ein Riesentratra, morgen Schnee von gestern den keiner mehr juckt.



Da hast du sowieso recht, die Erinnerung an nen Veranstalter der trotz Notlage alles gegeben hat bleibt aber doch ne Weile erhalten.


----------



## Fabse86 (5. Juni 2013)

naishy schrieb:


> Wenns schon am Mittwoch so klar war, dann braucht man keine Entscheidung vom Veranstalter abwarten sondern reist einfach nicht an.



Exakt so sehe ich es auch. 
Die Organisation hat alles super gemacht, und für mich haben sich die 250km Anreise trotzdem definitiv gelohnt, da ich 
1.) auf der Messe noch ein gutes Schnäppchen machen konnte 
2.) einen kurzweiligen Samstag am Tegernsee hatte


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Juni 2013)

3.) Dass Sandsäcke stapeln ein schöner Ausgleichssport zum Biken ist


----------



## schlaffe wade (5. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher warum nicht viel früher abgesagt wurde. Finde das den Leuten gegenüber die weit angereist sind nicht fair.
> 
> Es war doch schon am Mittwoch klar das das nicht funktionierne kann. Die Höchste Wetterwarnstufe kommt wirklich selten vor. Manchmal jahrelang nicht.....
> 
> Also die zeigst mir mal....



absoluter unfug, entschuldigung. du kannst dich gerne noch im nachhinein schlau machen, wann genau welche pegelstände mit welchen niederschlägen erreicht wurden 

und wenn du bereits am mittwoch gewußt hast, daß der weltuntergang droht, wären mit sicherheit viele feuerwehrler, helfer etc. sehr dankbar um deine stichfeste prognose gewesen, dann hätten sie die überschwemmungen viel besser im griff gehabt.

und ebenso: wenn dir am mittwoch klar wird, daß das nichts wird, weil du das ja weißt, dann darfst auch du eine entscheidung treffen. nämlich die, nicht anzureisen.
aber lieber schiebt man ja die eigenverantwortung beiseite und sucht sich einen schwarzen peter. ganz großes tennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (5. Juni 2013)

@schlaffe wade 
1. die Vorhersage von Mittwoch (Meteoblu / http://www.unwetterzentrale.de ) wurden sehr gut eingehalten. (Passiert nur leider selten wenn sie gutes Wetter ansagen).

2. Meine Meinung das es absehbar war. Habe ich übrigens nicht danach sondern schon davor Mi/Do genau so gesagt.

3. Wenn du meinst das ist unfug -> deine Meinung. Finde man darf auch eine andere haben.


----------



## schlaffe wade (5. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @schlaffe wade
> 1. die Vorhersage von Mittwoch (Meteoblu / http://www.unwetterzentrale.de ) wurden sehr gut eingehalten. (Passiert nur leider selten wenn sie gutes Wetter ansagen).
> 
> 2. Meine Meinung das es absehbar war. Habe ich übrigens nicht danach sondern schon davor Mi/Do genau so gesagt.
> ...



1. genau das eine mal hat also gestimmt. und ich kann dir sicher einige quellen zeigen, die am mittwoch weit von einem jahrhunderthochwasser entfernt waren. und wenn du hier draußen den switch von samstag auf sonntag mitbekommen hättest, dann würde sich vielleicht einiges relativieren.

2. das kann schon sein, daß das deine meinung war. aber darauf begründet soll der veranstalter bereits am mittwoch absagen ? oder warum genau  nochmal ?

3. stand überhaupt nicht zur debatte.

aber ich belasse es dabei: jeder teilnehmer darf seine eigene entscheidung treffen und dürfte auch in der lage dazu sein. wem es bereits am mittwoch klar war, daß das nix werden kann, darf ebenso zuhause bleiben und darf dies auch kundtun. aber nach diesem verlauf und einer flutkatastrophe, die der tegernsee und die anrainer vermutlich noch nicht erlebt haben, dem veranstalter unfairness bei der absage vorzuwerfen, da hört es dann schon mal auf .


----------



## Hifi (7. Juni 2013)

Die Wettervorhersage ist für jeden zugänglich und wer sich für eine Veranstaltung im Freigelände angemeldet hat, sich dann aber sorgt, dass es zu warm, zu kalt, zu nass, zu trocken oder vielleicht sogar lebensgefährlich werden könnte, der bleibt einfach zu Hause.

Der Veranstalter schaut logischerweise, was er von dem Event retten kann - und zwar bis zur letzten Sekunde. Wenn er bereits Mittwoch gewusst hätte, dass Geröll und Bäume auf die Strecke runtergehen wie im Kölner Karneval die Kamelle und dass alle Hilfsorganisationen im Hochwassereinsatz gebraucht werden, dann hätte er schon früher abgesagt. Konnte er aber nicht wissen, weil vor dem Unwetter zwar gewarnt wurde, es musste jedoch nicht zwangsläufig so eintreten.

Mein spontaner Alternativurlaub in einer sonnig-sommerlichen Radelgegend war jedenfalls wunderbar und ich habe das völlig allein entschieden


----------



## BLAM (7. Juni 2013)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> 1. genau das eine mal hat also gestimmt. und ich kann dir sicher einige quellen zeigen, die am mittwoch weit von einem jahrhunderthochwasser entfernt waren. und wenn du hier draußen den switch von samstag auf sonntag mitbekommen hättest, dann würde sich vielleicht einiges relativieren.
> 
> 2. das kann schon sein, daß das deine meinung war. aber darauf begründet soll der veranstalter bereits am mittwoch absagen ? oder warum genau  nochmal ?
> 
> ...



Alle relevanten Warndienste und auch der HND Bayern hatten spätetestens ab Freitag höchste Warnstufen eingestellt, teilweise mit der Empfehlung, das Voralpengebiet zu meiden. Schwerpunkt der Niederschläge war auf die Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag angekündigt.

Das tut allerdings nichts zur Sache, denn "hätte, wenn und aber" bringt auch nichts. Letztendlich bestehen (auch bei aller Begeisterung für den Sport) wirtschaftliche Interessen. Der Veranstalter wird daher versuchen das Event durchzuführen. Da jeder Teilnehmer auf eigenes Risiko fährt, ist auch jedem freigestellt, bei entsprechender Lage daheim zu bleiben.


----------



## Hifi (10. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts denn momentan vor Ort aus? Alles wieder fahrbar? Ich bin am kommenden Wochenende vor Ort und würde natürlich gerne mal eine der ursprünglich geplanten Strecken fahren, z.B. B oder C. Geht das problemlos? Und gibts Ausweichrouten für die Streckenabschnitte, die nur am Renntag möglich gewesen wären?


----------



## Schempi (11. Juni 2013)

Bei der B fährst du statt dem Kreuther Kurpark einfach gerade aus auf der Strasse und bei erster Gelegenheit wieder rechts, dann bist du praktisch wieder auf dem Weg. Den Weg zur Unterwallbergrunde kannst du umgehen, indem du beim Seniorenheim (eigentlich rechts abbiegen) gerade aus fährst und nach 250 Metern auf die Teerstrasse rechts Richtung Wallberg hoch fährst, dann ist die Unterwallbergrunde ausgeschildert. 

Hast du ein GPS dabei? Umwege sind an sich winzig und selbsterklärend. 

Hab die B auch ein wenig für Freitag oder Samstag anvisiert!


----------



## Hifi (11. Juni 2013)

Schempi schrieb:


> Bei der B fährst du statt dem Kreuther Kurpark einfach gerade aus auf der Strasse und bei erster Gelegenheit wieder rechts, dann bist du praktisch wieder auf dem Weg. Den Weg zur Unterwallbergrunde kannst du umgehen, indem du beim Seniorenheim (eigentlich rechts abbiegen) gerade aus fährst und nach 250 Metern auf die Teerstrasse rechts Richtung Wallberg hoch fährst, dann ist die Unterwallbergrunde ausgeschildert.
> 
> Hast du ein GPS dabei? Umwege sind an sich winzig und selbsterklärend.
> 
> Hab die B auch ein wenig für Freitag oder Samstag anvisiert!



Super, Danke!


----------

